# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  خطيبي يرفض اشتراكي في المنتدى

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
كيفكم 
موضوعي هالمرة غير  :huh: 
البنت في حياتها العادية معتادة على الكمبيوتر وعالم النت والمنتديات خصوصا 
ويجي ذاك الخاطب ويكون رأيه معارض بحيث انه ما يؤيد اشتراك عروسته في منتدى 
وشباب وبنات ولا فيه عنده منتدى محترم بدون رسايل خاصه ودردشه والا بهالأشياء 
يعني رافض الفكرة من اساس 
البنت قد تكون نائبة المدير والا مشرفة والا عضوه مهمة واليها صيتها ومواضيعها 
وردودها الي تشكر عليها 
فجئة يجي العريس ويعلن انتهاء المطاف هذا الى عروسه تلك
برأيكم هل هو صح 
او البنت غلطانه انها اشتركت في منتدى 
واذا كان ..كيف تقنه العروس خطيبها بسالفة اشتراكها في المنتدى 
اتمنى اشوف تفاعلكم 
موضوع حي وموجود في حياتنا لنعرض حلول واراء لتبادل الخبرات :rolleyes: 

ورمضان كريم
AFAF AL HUDA

----------


## سنين

السلام عليكم أختي 

بصراحة يمكن تقول له بأنها وجوده في عادي

ولكن بأحترم واداب مع الكل ويمكن أن ترايه 

مشاركاتها في المنتديات 

عزيزتي أتمني أن الله يوافقك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسرع رد من اختي سنين 
اهلا وسهلا فيش خيو 
نوع من الحلول ما ذكرتيه 
وفي نفس الوقت يحتاج الى جهد لاقناعه
ومشكوره عالمرور

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم
بما انهم بعدهم (مخطوبين)
يتفقوا على الصراحة بين بعض
أنا برايي يا يقنعها بترك المنتدى يا تقنعه
تسمع الأسباب اللي خطيبها مايبيها تشترك في المنتدى عشانها يعني
تخلي الموضوع كحوار بينهم تشوف الاسباب واذا كانت مقنعة تتفهم رأي خطيبها
وتترك المنتدى وهو بعد لازم يسمع الاسباب اللي هي تبي تشترك في المنتدى عشانها وويش يعني المنتدى لها
وبإمكانها تخليه يشوف هي وش تقدر تعطي وتستفيد من المنتدى ترويه مشاركاتها 
ويمكن اذا شاف المواضيع اللي بالمنتدى يقوم هو يشجعها هذا اذا ماسجل وياها بعد
في الاخير الحوار والاتفاق مفتاح الخير بين الازواج..
واذا بتسوي شي هو مايبيها تسويه أفضل انها ما تخش عنه ..وبالتوفيق..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدقتي خيو 
الصراحه والحوار والتفاهم مفتاح السعادة الزوجية
واشكر لش مداخلتش

----------


## نبراس،،،

موضووع راائع جدا للنقاش 
مشكووره اختي عفاف 
ان شاء الله لي عوده في وقت ااخر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## سنين

سلام أختي اني مو اعرف واجد في هذا الاشياء

لان يمكن يكون من الصعب الانسان يحب ويخاف

على اللي يحبه وخلاص الشئ اللي يطلبه يتنفذة 

على الطول ولكن أتمني أن تجلسي معه وتتفهمي 

معه على الموضوع وانشاء تواصلوا الى الحل

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو سنين 
اشكر الش مداخلتش الحلوه 
بس للعلم 
موضوعي عام وما يخصني فقط للفائده
والعنوان للجذب
تراني بنوته مو مخطوبة 
هاهاهاا
يعطيش العافية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يعطيك العافية عفاف 
طبعا الموضوع فلته ويدق على الوتر الحساس 
خلينا بالاول نعرف ليش الخطيب يرفض مشاركة خطيبته في المنتديات 
وايش فكرته عن الي كونها عن المنتديات سواء من خلال مشاركاته هو او مشاهداته وكلام اصحابه 
هنا ما راح اتكلم عن منتدانا لان شبكتنا حالة استثنائية والله يخلي القائمين عليها بس بمفهوم الخير يخص والشر يعم راح ندمجها مع بقية المنتديات 
الحين صار الي يبي يتعرف على بنت يسجل في منتدى وأول ماتلفت نظره بنت سواء من خلال الاسم او من خلال الردود ونوعية المواضيع راح يضل يتابع مشاركاتها وكل رد ترده راح يرد عقبه لغاية ما يلفت نظرها تواجده والرسائل الخاصة موجودة وتم تبادل الايميلات وابتدأت الشبهات ولا ننسى ان الشباب مايقصرون كيف يشهرون ببنات الناس بين بعض وكل واحد يتفاخر انا تعرفت على الكاتبة الفلانية من المنتدى الفلاني ....وبكذا صار موضوع اشتراك البنت في منتدى نقدر نحط عليه علامات استفهام وياترى هي لسه بدون علاقات والا ايميلها مليان شباب والا .....؟
وهنا انا راح اسأل سؤال 

ليش منتدى الناصرة الاعضاء الشباب عددهم ينعد على الاصابع؟؟؟

ان شاء المولى لي عودة للموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلام جميل خيو 
واني اوقع سبب رفض الزوج لمثل هالشغلات في الغالب ما يكون غيره 
او يحب ان زوجته اتكون ملكه او ما يبي احد يتعرف عليها ان فلانه الى بالمنتدى زوجة فلان
وهذا غالبا ما يكون حقه ...بس في نظري مو لدرجة الأفراط والغيرة الزايده عن حدها
لأن اغلب الفتايا والشباب الي مسجليين في منتديات يكون لهم سامي  لتبادل الأراء والخبرات
او للتطوير من مواهبهم او هيواياتهم وياما ناس فلحوا وانتشر صيتهم وصاروا مشهوريين
في كتابة القصص والخواطر والشعر اووو حتى عالم الفوتو ناس واجد تطوروا فيه في المنتديات 
فالغاية من التسجيل في المنتدى اليها باب واسع في النقاش بين الزوجيين في هالموضوع
ومثل ما قلتي الشباب عددهم قليل جدا بالنسبة للصبايا في منتدانا 
يمكن يكوون السبب لأن في مرحلة الطيش والمراهقة تنتشر سالفة الدردشه وحب التعارف 
ومنتدانا يفتقر الى هالشيء ولله الحمد
وعشان كدا اني سجلت فيه لكوني متطمنة على نفسي فيه
والله يعطيش الف عافية 
وبانتظار عودتش

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..}
بالنسبه لي .., فهالخطيب إذآ رفـض كذآ بدون مـآيعرف وش أنـوآع
المنتديآت إللي تتوآجد فيهـآ خطيبته فهوؤ غلطـآن ..}!
يـعني مو من حقه تعآلي يـآبنت بتزوجك وتصيرين لي ومجبوره تنفصلين عن عـآلم النت ..!
يعنـي مثلآ أشوف أن أول تصرف المفروض يكون صح ..
إأنه يسألهاآ بأي منتدى تتوآجد ويعرف هالمنتدى وش سـآالفته .. 
إأنوآع الموآضيع ., التفكير ., الأدآره ., القوآنين ., 
إذآ أكتشف بهالمنتدى أو تصرف خطيبته فيه كـ عضوه شي غلط .. 
من حقه وبقووة أنه يمعنهـآ و يذكر الأسبـآب .. 
إأمـآ إأنه يرفض بس كذآ فهو غلطـآن ..{
وإأنـآ برآيي كل شـــــآب يرفض جلوس البنت على منتديآت .. 
فهذآ أكيد تفكيره غلط ..!
وهو مـآ يجلس إلآ على المنتديآت الخربوطيه 
واللي تشجع على الدردشآت والرسـآيل الخـآصه ..{
لآن كلن يرى النـآس بعيـن طبعهـ ..{
وعـآلم النت والمنتديآت مو عـآلم للذكور فقط وكل بنت متزوجه 
المفروض مـآتدخله ..!
لأنه هو العـآلم الوحيد الوآسع بالنسبه للبنت في المجتمع السعودي 
واللي تقدر من خلآلهـ توصل أفكـآرهآ واللي بدوآخلهـآ لهـآ العـآلم ..{!
بالنسبه لحل المشكله هذي ..{
فمثل مـآ قلتوآ الصرآحه من أول الطريق .. 
إأنـآ مـآ إأدآفع عن البنت لآن في بنآت الله يهديهم عليهم حركآت قرعه وملآحق شبآب و .. ألخ .. 
ذي تحتآج توعيه والنت مـآيصلح لـهآ صح ..{
ونفس الشي في شبـآب وكثيير .. 
النت عندهم يعني ..{ قله أدب } هههه يعني البنت المفروض مـآتتوآجد .. 
يعني الحل الوحيد هو كل شخص قبل لآ يخطب ينظف تفكيره ويعرف 
ان النت والمنتديآت لهآ أنوآع ويحسن التصرف .. 
وكل بنت تلتزم حدهآ ودينهآ ولآتتعدى على شي حرآم دآخل حدود النت ..{
يـ ع ـطيك ربي ألف عـآفيه ..{
سلآم ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> ليش منتدى الناصرة الاعضاء الشباب عددهم ينعد على الاصابع؟؟؟



 
هههههه لآن أغلب الشبآب النت عندهم يعني .. بنآت ..!
يعني تعآرف وهالحركآت اللي مـآلهـآ معنى .. 
والشبكه مـآنعه هالشي ههه ..{

----------


## نبراس،،،

عدت من جدييد ساتحدث في هذاالموضووع وسأكتب ما بخاطري كشاب 
بالنسبة لي كنت في السابق اشارك في احد المنتديات ولكنني تركته لاساب عده 
منها مصادرت الآراء في النقاش او تقطييع الردوود التي تطرح وغير ذلك من الامور 
التي اعتبرتهاا غير لائقه بالنسبه للتعارف بين الطرفيين
لدى تركت المشاركه في المنتديات بشكل عاام 
حتى تعرفت على هذه الشبكه ولم قم بالتسجيل فيهاا بل بقيت لعدة ايام اتصفح 
هذه الشبكه حتى اعجبت بهاا كثيرا ودقت التزامهاا بالقوانيين وعدم السمااح لاحد برتكات الخط
دون ان يحااسب بعد هذه المقدمه الان ابين رأيي في الموضووع 
اعتقد ان الشاب الذي يشارك في المنتديات او يسمع بما يجري في المنتديات من تعاارف 
بين الطرفين والتمادي في ذلك ووصول بعض الامورر للخروج مع بعض ممن تعرف عليهاا 
في المنتديات كل ذلك له دور بالنسبه للشاب وبالخصوص اذا كان يعرف جيدا عالم المنتديات 
كل هذه الاموور تيقض عنصر الغيييره عند اي انسان فيخاف على من يريد ان يقترن بهاا 
من الذئاب التي تتربص بالفتيات المنتشره في كثير من المنتديات ،،، هذا بالنسبه لبعض الشباب 
اما البعص الاخر فكما ذكرت الاخت عفاف لان بعض الشباب لا يريد لزوجته ان تتخاطب مع الرجال
حتى لوكان ذلك من خلال الردوود وكل ذلك يعود لعنصر الغييره لدى الشاب على خطيبتة او اي 
احد من اهله فكلنا يعرف الاخطار المنتشره في هذه الشبكه العنكبوتيه 
وهناك من الشباب (يقول ابعد عن الشر وغني له ) يعني في نظره يقول ناا من البدايه 
وحتى لا اوجع راسي اخلي خطيبتي تبتعد عن المنتديات ومشاكلهاا ،،،
طبعا هذا قد يكون مصادره لرأي الزوجه لان المفرووض يكون هناك نقاش وتفااهم 
ومعرفت اسابب المنع ومحاوله أيجاد حلوول لهاا بشكل هاادء
هذه جميعاا وجهاات نظر بالنسبه لي قد اايد البعض وقد اخالفهاا 
اما بالنسبه لي ورأيي في هذه الشبكه التي تحافض على اعضاائهاا ولا تسمح بأي خطا يقووم بها احد الاعضاء
مهما كان فهذا ما يزييد اعجااب بهذه الشبكه ولثقتي بهذه الشبكه قمت بتعريف الشبكه اخواتي ليستفيدون
منهاا ولكنهم لا يعلموون انني عضو في هذه الشبكه وذلك لاسباب 
خاصه بي 
سأكتب مثال سمعته قبل مده قليله في احد المنتديات المنطقه كان شاب وخطيبته يشاركان في 
نفس المنتدى وفجأة غاب الاثنيين عن الشبكه وبما ان التعارف كان مسموح في ذلك المنتدى 
اخد الاعضاء يسألون عن سبب الغياب فتبين ان الخطيبين في مشكله كبيره قد تصل لفسخ القعد 
والسبب هو المشاركات والردوود التي يحصل عليهاا كلا لزوجين ،،، انا الان لا اعلم ما هي النتيجه
التي توصلو إليهاا ولكن اتمنى انهاا حلت وعادت الميااه لمجارييها بين الخطيبيين ،،،
اختي عفاف اشكرك كثييرا لطرح هذا الموضووع الراائع والهاام جدا 
كل الشكر لك ولجهدك المتوااصل والهاادف
اعتذر كثيرا للأطاله واعتذر لوجود الاخطااء  في الكتابه بس ما فيه وقت اصحح
 فقد كتبتهاا على عجاله كبيره 
وقد تكون لي عوودة اخرى ان شاء الله 
بل سأعوود ان شاء الله في وقت لاحق :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مرآإأحـب ..}
> 
> بالنسبه لي .., فهالخطيب إذآ رفـض كذآ بدون مـآيعرف وش أنـوآع
> المنتديآت إللي تتوآجد فيهـآ خطيبته فهوؤ غلطـآن ..}!
> يـعني مو من حقه تعآلي يـآبنت بتزوجك وتصيرين لي ومجبوره تنفصلين عن عـآلم النت ..!
> يعنـي مثلآ أشوف أن أول تصرف المفروض يكون صح ..
> إأنه يسألهاآ بأي منتدى تتوآجد ويعرف هالمنتدى وش سـآالفته .. 
> إأنوآع الموآضيع ., التفكير ., الأدآره ., القوآنين ., 
> إذآ أكتشف بهالمنتدى أو تصرف خطيبته فيه كـ عضوه شي غلط .. 
> ...



 كلام منطقي بالنسبة ليي 
فعلا لازم يعرف وش طبيعة المنتدى وش اهدافه وبعدين يحكم
ومثل ما قرأ في احد المواضيع الي وضعها احد الاعضاء الحوار الهادئ بين الزوجين مهم جدا
وفي النهاية ياهي تقنعه والا هو يقنعها 
ومثل ما قلتي المنتديات هي احد المتنفسااااااااات المهمة لدى النساء في المجتمع السعودي 
فحرام تتركه الوحدة لأن خطيبه والله مزاجي او غياره 
بالحوار الهادئ تحل الأمور 
اشكر الش تعليقش الرائع خيو 
والله يعطيش العافية :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> عدت من جدييد ساتحدث في هذاالموضووع وسأكتب ما بخاطري كشاب 
> اتفضل ..خذ راحتك 
> بالنسبة لي كنت في السابق اشارك في احد المنتديات ولكنني تركته لاساب عده 
> منها مصادرت الآراء في النقاش او تقطييع الردوود التي تطرح وغير ذلك من الامور 
> التي اعتبرتهاا غير لائقه بالنسبه للتعارف بين الطرفيين
> لدى تركت المشاركه في المنتديات بشكل عاام 
> حتى تعرفت على هذه الشبكه ولم قم بالتسجيل فيهاا بل بقيت لعدة ايام اتصفح 
> هذه الشبكه حتى اعجبت بهاا كثيرا ودقت التزامهاا بالقوانيين وعدم السمااح لاحد برتكات الخط
> مشكور على الأطراء ومعا لرقي الشبكة هدفنا
> ...



يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم
فتحت ليي زاوية للحديث 
وهي تأييد اشتراك الزوجين في نفس المنتدى تؤيد والا لا
في نظري يمكن ايكون الزوج ما يحب زوجته اتكلم احد في بشوفها اترد على فلان وعلان يمكن 
هذا الشي يسبب اليها مشاكل 
والعكس بعد يمكن هي ما اتحب اتشوف زوجها يرد على الفتايا بدافع الغيرة مثلا
هني ما يشتركوا مع بعض افضل
بس لو كانوا متفاهميين من البداية وكل واحد يسعى الى رضى الثاني كان عادي يصيروا اثنينهم بنفس المنتدى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر للمتابعه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مرآإأحـب ..}
> 
> بالنسبه لي .., فهالخطيب إذآ رفـض كذآ بدون مـآيعرف وش أنـوآع
> المنتديآت إللي تتوآجد فيهـآ خطيبته فهوؤ غلطـآن ..}!
> صح السانشش كلام عين الصواب
> يـعني مو من حقه تعآلي يـآبنت بتزوجك وتصيرين لي ومجبوره تنفصلين عن عـآلم النت ..!
> يعنـي مثلآ أشوف أن أول تصرف المفروض يكون صح ..
> إأنه يسألهاآ بأي منتدى تتوآجد ويعرف هالمنتدى وش سـآالفته .. 
> إأنوآع الموآضيع ., التفكير ., الأدآره ., القوآنين ., 
> ...



مداخله جمييله اختي KIpRyAa ..}!~
والاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد في الود قضييه :amuse: 
اتمنى لك التوفيق خييه دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ليش منتدى الناصرة الاعضاء الشباب عددهم ينعد على الاصابع؟؟؟



قد يكون هذا بسبب التقيد والقوانيين السليمه الموجود في الشبكه 
ولكنني لا اعتقد ان سبب قلت الشباب في الشبكه فقط لهذا السبب
لانني الاحض قلت الشباب في الكثير الكثيرا من المنتديات بشكل عاام 
نوااره الدنيا ااراائكم تعجبني كثيرا لانهاا تلامس الواقع
وتطرحونهاا وبدون اي مجامله كل الشكر لك ولفكرك الراقي 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى
بداية أشكر اختي " عفاف الهدى " على طرحها الحساس والمهم 
بالنسبة لرأيي :

لابد أن يفهم الطرفان أن علاقة الزواج هي علاقة مشاركة وتعاون وعدم إلغاء شخصية وآراء الطرف المقابل ، فالاستبداد بالرأي والتزمت لايدل إلاّ على شخصيةٍ متحجرةٍ وفكرٍ منغلق وإلا كيف يفرض شرطاً كهذا دون أدنى مناقشة واطلاع على اسلوب شريكة حياته المستقبلية وفكرها ، وهل هو برفضه هذا يشكك في أخلاقياتها ( إذا ما كانت تدخل المنتديات المحترمة ؟!) أم أنه يحاول إلغاء شخصيتها منذ البداية وتحويلها من انسانة لها الحق في أنْ تكون عضواً فاعلاً له  هوياته واسلوبه المتماشية مع الآداب العامة إلى مجرد تابعة ومسيرة ليس لها أدنى حقوق الاختيار ...!!!!
ذلك أعتبره تخلف ( من البداية داخل على شك ومنع كيف بتكون حياتها معاه مستقبلاً ؟؟؟ )

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخي العزيز القاضي اريد ان ااناقش معك هذه الفكره التي طرحتهاا انت بشكل عام 
واتمنى منك ان لا تحسبني على اصحاب الفكر المنغلق بل اعتبره من باب النقاش ليس إلى 







> بسمه تعالى
> 
> 
> بداية أشكر اختي " عفاف الهدى " على طرحها الحساس والمهم 
> بالنسبة لرأيي : 
> لابد أن يفهم الطرفان أن علاقة الزواج هي علاقة مشاركة وتعاون وعدم إلغاء شخصية وآراء الطرف المقابل ، 
> هذا عين الصواب لان الحوار والصراحه بين الزوجين هي من اهم اسس نجاح العلاقه الزوجيه  
> فالاستبداد بالرأي والتزمت لايدل إلاّ على شخصيةٍ متحجرةٍ وفكرٍ منغلق
> وإلا كيف يفرض شرطاً كهذا دون أدنى مناقشة واطلاع على اسلوب شريكة حياته المستقبلية وفكرها 
> ...



كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز ولفكرك اللطيف 
اتمنى لك التوفيق دمت بخيير

الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود ،،،،

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عدنا والعود أحمد ( منو أحمد؟؟) ههههههههه ظريفة على اخر الليل 

قبول الاخ او الخطيب والاب او الزوج لمشاركة من تخصه في المنتديات موضوع نسبي يختلف من شخص لاخر ومدى ثقافته وتفهمه سواء لمجتمعه ونوعية الافراد فيه ومدى وعي المجتمع باحقية الفتاة في ابداء الرأي والمشاركة من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية .....كذلك يرجع لنوعية المنتدى الذي تشارك فيه الفتاة فهناك منتديات تعطي كثير من الحريات ولا تضع خطوط حمراء لاجتذاب اكبر عدد من الاعضاء ....ايضا يرجع لمدى ثقافة الفتاة ووعيها ومدى تحملها للمسؤلية الملقاة عليها وهي المحافظة على شرفها وسمعة اهلها في اي مكان  تتواجد فيه سواء في الواقع ام في العالم الافتراضي 

في رايي اذا كان خايف عليها من ذئاب النت 
وفي نفس الوقت هي تحتاج للمشاركة في المنتديات لان النت هو العالم الوحيد الي ممكن البنت تشارك فيه بدون حجر على فكرها 
من الافضل انه يشارك معها في نفس المنتدى 
بالاول هي راح تحس انو عليها رقيب وراح تلتزم واذا وسوس لها الشيطان بالانحراف راح يكون وجوده رادع لها 
راح يكون فيه بينهم مواضيع يتناقشون فيها في البيت ويمكن يحفزون بعض على الشماركة سواء في المسابقات او الابداع كل في مجاله
وجود قريبها او خطيبها راح يكون درع حماية ضد اي شخص داخل المنتدى عشان يتصيد بنات 

هذا الي جا في بالي حاليا ويمكن لي عودة ثانية

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى

أخي العزيز " نبراس " 

حقيقة أنا لم أكتب رأيي السابق إلا عن قناعة تامة رغم علمي بأنه ستثار حوله الكثير من التحفظات ولكن إذا ما ناقشنا المسألة بصراحة تامة سنجد أنّ الدوافع الرئيسية التي تجعل الرجل يمنع زوجته من المشاركة عبر الشبكة الانترنتية هو دافع الغيرة والخوف من أنها قد تستغل الثقة الممنوحة وتتلاعب من ورآءه وليس خوفاً من الذئاب المنتشرة ، فهل الحياة العامة من أسواق ومستشفيات ومجالات عدة تخلوا من الذئاب بحيث يتواجدون عبر الانترنت فقط ، كلا بالتأكيد فهم يتوزعون في كل مكان وليس من المعقول أنه سيحرم شريكة حياته من ممارسة حياتها الطبيعية أو رغبتها في أنْ تكون بمفردها قليلاً دون إحساس المراقبة والتسلط والقمع الذي يمارسه عليها شريك حياتها ، ثم إنك من الاساس تقول أنك تعطيها ثقتك ولكن تخاف عليها ممن حولها ، وأنا أقول أنها مادمت تشعر بعظيم ثقتك فيها فإنها ستحملها كأمانة عظيمة لن تفرط فيها بأي شكل من الأشكال ، لذلك فهي محصنة من الذئاب الانترنتية وغيرها ...


اختي العزيزة نوارة :

ما طرحتيه ليس حلا سوى " زيادة الطين بلة " فكأني أشم رائحة عدم الوثوق في الجنس الناعم وان لها ميولاً للإنحراف ولهذا لا بد من مراقبتها والجلوس بجانبها ووضعها تحت الاقامة الجبرية 
اختي نوارة عندما يتقدم الشاب لفتاة فإنه لايقدم على هذه الخطوة الا وهو عارف بأخلاقها ، وإذا ما أحست الفتاة أنها مراقبة من قبل زوجها سرعان ما تتأثر حيث ترى نفسها موضع شك من زوج همه مراقبة خطيبته منذ اللحظات الأولى ( فياترى كيف تكون بقية حياتهما )

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرااحب للجميع 

*ويش السالفة هاآآ* 

الاخوان ما قصرو بصراحة والكل حكى بصراحة  :wink:  وانا كمان بدى احكى الى عندى  :toung: 

فى البداية بشكر أختى عفاف على الموضوع الرائع الذى يستحق المناقشة انا شايف . ترا انا نظرى 6/6  يعنى بشوف منيح  :bigsmile:  
قبل كل شى قبل الخوض بالموضوع العلاقة بين الرجل وزوجته او خطيبته او اخته او قريبته لازم يكون مبنى على التفاهم وتقبل الرأئ ..

بالنسبة لموضوع انه الخطيب ما يقبل تكون خطيبته متواجدة بمنتدى هاد الشى من حقه ومش تخلف زى ما حكى بعض الاخوة لانو الفتاة بدينا ما الها الا طاعة زوجها بالاول والاخير..
 ولكن لابد من وجود مجال  للتفاهم يعنى مش معناه انه الخطيب منع خطيبته انها تتواجد بمنتديات انه حرمها من الحياة ولا حتقف الحياة على منتدى هاد من جانب ومن جانب اخر ممكن انه الفتاة او الخطيبة تحكى مع خطيبها وتفهمه وتقنعه اه الى بتعمله مش غلط لانو ما بيصير حل الابالتفاهم وفكرة انه الخطيب يشارك خطيبته بنفس المنتدى فكرة ممتازة بيكون مشغل الكاميرات طبعا وشايف كل اشى وما فيه مجال للتنين انو يحيد عن الصواب او يفكر يعمل شى غلط 

وعلى فكرة القصة مش شرط تكون بقضية منتدى ممكن تكون باللبس او بأى شغلة بالحياة 
اذا بالاساس لازم يكونو الجماعة متافهمين  :cool:  

وكمان شغلة لازم يكون فيه تضحية من أحد الطرفين يعنى يا اما الخطيب يتنازل عن فكرة انه خطيبته ما تفوت منتديات او الخطيبة تتنازل عن هالشى فى النهاية لابد من التفاهم والكل يتقبل الاخر بصدر رحب  :wink: 

من حق الفتاة انه تفوت منتديات بس مو أى منتديات طبعا وتقريبا بالنسبة لشبكة الناصرة حالة اسثنائية عن المنتديات الاخرى لانو انا ما شفت أفضل من الشبكة بصراحة 
ومن هنا بوجه عميق شكرى الجزيل للأخوة القائمين على الشبكة  :toung: 
وايضا من حق الخطيب (أبو على ) انه يغار على خطيبته بس طبعا بحدود المعقول الى ما يسمح لحدوث المشاكل بين الخطيبين 

بعرف طولت كثير بس هاد شوى من الى عندى  :embarrest: 

والله يوفق الجميع ويجمع كل الاحبة بكل مكان وما يكون فيه مشاكل ويعيشو بسبات ونبات .. الخ  :bigsmile: 

خالص تحيتى للجميع ..~

----------


## القاضي

اخي العزيز " ابو أحمد " تحية محترمة 
عندما يرفض الشاب مشاركة خطيبته في منتدى معين ؟ هذا قابل للنقاش والمفاهمة لا نعده تخلفا 
ولكن إذا هذا الشاب رافضا من الاساس دخول خطيبته عالم النت فهذا يعني انه قمع وتخلف .... وخصوصا اذا وضعها محل الظن والشك وأنها ستنجرف في هاوية الانحراف بسبب تأثير الذئاب المنشرة ( وعليه لا ينسى أن يضع العيون أيضا خارج عالم النت لأن الذئاب المنتشرة ليست موجودة في داخل هذا العالم ، فعليه وضع الخطيبة تحت الاقامة الجبرية حتى لا تتأثر من الذئاب المنتشرة خارجا وتنجرف في هاوية الانحراف !!!

----------


## ABU A7MED

> اخي العزيز " ابو أحمد " تحية محترمة 
> عندما يرفض الشاب مشاركة خطيبته في منتدى معين ؟ هذا قابل للنقاش والمفاهمة لا نعده تخلفا 
> ولكن إذا هذا الشاب رافضا من الاساس دخول خطيبته عالم النت فهذا يعني انه قمع وتخلف .... وخصوصا اذا وضعها محل الظن والشك وأنها ستنجرف في هاوية الانحراف بسبب تأثير الذئاب المنشرة ( وعليه لا ينسى أن يضع العيون أيضا خارج عالم النت لأن الذئاب المنتشرة ليست موجودة في داخل هذا العالم ، فعليه وضع الخطيبة تحت الاقامة الجبرية حتى لا تتأثر من الذئاب المنشرة خارجا وتنجرف في هاوية الانحراف !!!



أخوى الكريم كل التحيات الك مو بس تحية  :wink:  كريم انا شايف هههه

اذا كان غير قابل لدخولها للنت كله ما بعرف يمكن كلامك صح بس انا وضحت انه برضو لازم يكون فيه مجال للنقاش من البداية بعدين لو كان الخطيب مخه تنح من البداية وكل شى عنده لا البنت مش مجبورة تضل معه 
انا حكيت انه من حقه انه خطيبته ما تفوت منتديات وبنفس الوقت يفهمها ويتفاهم معاها ويتناقشو هاد شى اكيد بيريح التنين 
وكلامك صح الذئاب الماكرة  :wink:  موجودة بكل مكان مو بس بالنت 
يعطيك العافية 

تحيتى ..~

----------


## القاضي

همسة اخرى 
يجب على كل زوج أن يجلس مع زوجته ويراقب تحركاتها الانتنرتية ولا يفارقها طرفة عين أبدا يجلعها تحت المراقبة حتى لاتقع في هاوية الانحراف وعليه أن يتغيب عن عمله لانه لو ذهب للعمل فإن زوجته بألاعيبها الشطيانية سوف توسوس لها نفسها وتدخل النت من وراء الكواليس 
ومن ثم على الرجل يترك حياته الاجتماعية ويضل حبيس سوء الظن وحبيس مرض الشك لأنه اذا باشر حياته الاجتماعية خارجاً فإن تفكيره سيكون داخل البيت والمرأة ضعيفة الايمان سوف تخونه انترنتياً وستتأثر وتتجاوب مع ذئب من ذئاب الشبكة الانترنتية

----------


## ABU A7MED

> همسة اخرى 
> يجب على كل زوج أن يجلس مع زوجته ويراقب تحركاتها الانتنرتية ولا يفارقها طرفة عين أبدا يجلعها تحت المراقبة حتى لاتقع في هاوية الانحراف وعليه أن يتغيب عن عمله لانه لو ذهب للعمل فإن زوجته بألاعيبها الشطيانية سوف توسوس لها نفسها وتدخل النت من وراء الكواليس 
> ومن ثم على الرجل يترك حياته الاجتماعية ويضل حبيس سوء الظن وحبيس مرض الشك لأنه اذا باشر حياته الاجتماعية خارجاً فإن تفكيره سيكون داخل البيت والمرأة ضعيفة الايمان سوف تخونه انترنتياً وستتأثر وتتجاوب مع ذئب من ذئاب الشبكة الانترنتية



أخوى ما توصل الأمور انه الرجل يضل حبيس للأفكار وللشك المفرض انه فيه شئ اسمه ثقة 
للازم يكون فيه ثقة بينهم وما يكون فيه مجال للشك ولو صار مجال للشك المفروض يكون فيه مصراحة بين الاثثنين 
لانو لو ترك حياته وتفرغ للشك وللوساويس حتنقلب حياته جحييييييييييم  :wacko:  :wacko: 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## القاضي

> أخوى ما توصل الأمور انه الرجل يضل حبيس للأفكار وللشك المفرض انه فيه شئ اسمه ثقة







> للازم يكون فيه ثقة بينهم وما يكون فيه مجال للشك ولو صار مجال للشك المفروض يكون فيه مصراحة بين الاثثنين 
> لانو لو ترك حياته وتفرغ للشك وللوساويس حتنقلب حياته جحييييييييييم 
> 
> خالص تحيتى ..~





نعم عزيزي ابو احمد
الثقة هي أساس العلاقة الزوجية فإذا انعدمت الثقة انعدمت الحياة الزوجية فالثقة والحياة الزوجية أمران متلازمان لا ينفك أحدهما عن الآخر 
فمجرد منع الزوجة الدخول في عالم النت حتى لا تقع فريسة للذئاب فهذا داخل فيها ......

----------


## ABU A7MED

> نعم عزيزي ابو احمد
> الثقة هي أساس العلاقة الزوجية فإذا انعدمت الثقة انعدمت الحياة الزوجية فالثقة والحياة الزوجية أمران متلازمان لا ينفك أحدهما عن الآخر 
> فمجرد منع الزوجة الدخول في عالم النت حتى لا تقع فريسة للذئاب فهذا داخل فيها ......



أخوى ممكن أسألك سؤال ؟
انتا ليش رايط منع دخول الرجل زوجته لعالم الانترنت انها تكون فريسة للذئاب ؟

ممكن يكون ما بدو تفوت النت لانو بيغار كثير عليها وما بيتحمل انها تكون مشغولة بحدا غيره 
او انها تحكى مع رجال ممكن تكون من مبدأ غيرة انها تنشغل بحدا غيرو 
عادى ممكن يكون واثق فيها وكله تمام ومتأكد انه زوجته مستحيل تخونه من وراه بس ما بدو الا تكون معه واله ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخي العزييز القاضي 
من الواضح انك لم تفهم فكرتي بشكل صحيح وانا قلت انني لا اريد ان اتوسع في الكلام 
لكي لا يُفهم كلامي بشكل خطأ  ولكن الان علي ان ابين فكرتي واعتذر لانني سأفتح باب اوسع للنقاش
 اتمنى من الجميع وبالخصووص اخواتي الاعزاء ان لا يفهمنني بشكل خطا 
بعد قليل ان شاء الله اضع فكرتي التي لم ابينهاا في الرد السابق بشكل واضح

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسمه تعالى
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز " نبراس "  
> حقيقة أنا لم أكتب رأيي السابق إلا عن قناعة تامة رغم علمي بأنه ستثار حوله الكثير من التحفظات ولكن إذا ما ناقشنا المسألة بصراحة تامة سنجد أنّ الدوافع الرئيسية التي تجعل الرجل يمنع زوجته من المشاركة عبر الشبكة الانترنتية هو دافع الغيرة والخوف من أنها قد تستغل الثقة الممنوحة وتتلاعب من ورآءه وليس خوفاً من الذئاب المنتشرة ، فهل الحياة العامة من أسواق ومستشفيات ومجالات عدة تخلوا من الذئاب بحيث يتواجدون عبر الانترنت فقط ، كلا بالتأكيد فهم يتوزعون في كل مكان وليس من المعقول أنه سيحرم شريكة حياته من ممارسة حياتها الطبيعية أو رغبتها في أنْ تكون بمفردها قليلاً دون إحساس المراقبة والتسلط والقمع الذي يمارسه عليها شريك حياتها ، ثم إنك من الاساس تقول أنك تعطيها ثقتك ولكن تخاف عليها ممن حولها ، وأنا أقول أنها مادمت تشعر بعظيم ثقتك فيها فإنها ستحملها كأمانة عظيمة لن تفرط فيها بأي شكل من الأشكال ، لذلك فهي محصنة من الذئاب الانترنتية وغيرها ...



ابدا كلامك هذا ليس به كثير من التحفظات بل انا قلت عندي تحفض على وصفك بمن لا يقبل دخول اهله على النت بالمتحجر وانه صاحب فكر منغلق هذه الكلمات فقط انا اتحفظ عليهاا لانك بهذه الكلمات تصادر من الاخرين حق النقاش ووصفت من لا يقبل بما تراه انت بأنه متحجر ومنغلق 
هذا فقط ما اتحفظ علييه في الرد السابق 
اما الكلام الذي طرحته بعذ ذلك بعدقلييل اجيب عليه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## القاضي

> أخوى ممكن أسألك سؤال ؟








> انتا ليش رايط منع دخول الرجل زوجته لعالم الانترنت انها تكون فريسة للذئاب ؟
> 
> ممكن يكون ما بدو تفوت النت لانو بيغار كثير عليها وما بيتحمل انها تكون مشغولة بحدا غيره 
> او انها تحكى مع رجال ممكن تكون من مبدأ غيرة انها تنشغل بحدا غيرو 
> عادى ممكن يكون واثق فيها وكله تمام ومتأكد انه زوجته مستحيل تخونه من وراه بس ما بدو الا تكون معه واله ..




هذه النقطة المتحاور فيها وهي المبرر الذي منعوا الزوجة أن تشارك ( راجع الردود )


أخي العزيز نبراس ( كان تعليقنا على ردكم كما هو واضح ) فإذا كان عندكم أمراً آخر فتفضل ولكن لا يكون المبرر هو الخوف وعدم الاطمئنان من الزوجة في حال دخولها عالم النت .... 
وإن شاء الله القاكم صباح اليوم أو مساءه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسمه تعالى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز " نبراس "  
> حقيقة أنا لم أكتب رأيي السابق إلا عن قناعة تامة رغم علمي بأنه ستثار حوله الكثير من التحفظات
> ليس هناك تحفظات سوى لانك وصفت الطرف الاخر بالمتحجر والمنغلق 
> ولكن إذا ما ناقشنا المسألة بصراحة تامة سنجد أنّ الدوافع الرئيسية التي تجعل الرجل يمنع زوجته من المشاركة عبر الشبكة الانترنتية هو دافع الغيرة والخوف
> ...



 








> اخي العزيز " ابو أحمد " تحية محترمة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عندما يرفض الشاب مشاركة خطيبته في منتدى معين ؟ هذا قابل للنقاش والمفاهمة لا نعده تخلفا  
> ولكن إذا هذا الشاب رافضا من الاساس دخول خطيبته عالم النت فهذا يعني انه قمع وتخلف ....هناك مصادره للراي الاخر لدى نتحفظ على هذه الكلمات 
> وخصوصا اذا وضعها محل الظن والشك وأنها ستنجرف في هاوية الانحراف بسبب تأثير الذئاب المنشرة
> ( وعليه لا ينسى أن يضع العيون أيضا خارج عالم النت لأن الذئاب المنتشرة ليست موجودة في داخل هذا العالم ، فعليه وضع الخطيبة تحت الاقامة الجبرية حتى لا تتأثر من الذئاب المنتشرة خارجا وتنجرف في هاوية الانحراف !!!
> ...



 








> همسة اخرى 
> 
> 
> 
> يجب على كل زوج أن يجلس مع زوجته ويراقب تحركاتها الانتنرتية ولا يفارقها طرفة عين أبدا يجلعها تحت المراقبة حتى لاتقع في هاوية الانحراف وعليه أن يتغيب عن عمله لانه لو ذهب للعمل فإن زوجته بألاعيبها الشطيانية سوف توسوس لها نفسها وتدخل النت من وراء الكواليس  
> ومن ثم على الرجل يترك حياته الاجتماعية ويضل حبيس سوء الظن وحبيس مرض الشك لأنه اذا باشر حياته الاجتماعية خارجاً فإن تفكيره سيكون داخل البيت والمرأة ضعيفة الايمان سوف تخونه انترنتياً وستتأثر وتتجاوب مع ذئب من ذئاب الشبكة الانترنتية ِ
> اعتقد انه لا داعي للتعليق على هذا الكلام الغير منطقي ابدا
> فلا يقول بهذا الكلام اي عاقل فإن تبين لك كلامي في الاعلى سيتضح لك مقصدي



اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتمنى من الاخوة والاخواات ان يناقشون كلامي إن لم تكن فكرتي واضحه 
  او كان بها خطاء  لكي يكون النقاش متكامل ونستفيد جميعا من هذا النقاش الهاادء
دمتم جميعا بالف خيير

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى 
أخي العزيز نبراس 
1 ) لازلت على رأيي السابق بأن من يمنع زوجته من الدخول في عالم النت بسبب غير مبرر كخوفه عليها من الصقور المحلقة في هذا العالم فإنه انسان متحجر ومنغلق الفكر .. ( فهذه وجهة نظري وحتى لا أكون مصادراً للرأي الآخر بإمكانك الأخذ به وبإمكانك رفضه ) 
ولكن حتى يكون الأمر واضحا للجميع على حسب تبريرات المنع سواء كانت غيرة زائدة أو خوفا من صقور الانترنت فهذا يُعدُ خوفاً ليس في محله ويُعدُ صاحبه ذو فكر منغلق ( وجهة نظري )  
2 ) كأني قرأت سابقاً بأن أخوات نبراس حفظهن الله ورعاهن يشاركن في هذا المنتدى فلماذا لم تُصادر تلك الحرية ولماذا لم تُمنع الأخوات من المشاركة في هذا المنتدى ( فهل هناك اختلاف بين أخواتك وبين خطيبتك أو زوجتك )  
3 ) لو أخذنا برأيك أخي نبراس وجعلنا المنع والحضر على كل الزوجات بأن لا تدخل الشبكة العنكبوتية بحجة الغيرة والخوف عليها ( وأن هذا المبرر له واقع صحيح وتؤيده ذوي العقول ) هذا يعني أنّ كل زوجة تشارك في هذه الشبكة وغيرها فهي مخطئة ، وأنّ كل زوج سمح لزوجته بالمشاركة فهو عديم الغيرة ..... 
4 ) ان الزوجة ليست عبدة مطيعة للرجل تطيعه في جميع أفكاره وان كانت أفكاره خاطئة بل لها رأيها مادام هذا الرأي صائباً ... ( وكما ان لها حق دفع الضرر عن الزوج حيث لها الحق أيضا أنْ تمنع زوجها الدخول في عالم النت بدافع الغيرة ودافع الخوف ؟  
5 ) مثل الصقور الخارجية ليس في محله إذ أن الزوجة في محل ثقة وعند دخولها في عالم النت فإنّ هذه النظرة يجب ان لاتتغير بحيث تكون ثقة في شيء وعدم ثقة في شيء آخر ( فهي تستطيع أن تحلق بعيداً عن الصقور المفترسة وتحلق في اتجاه آخر ( وهذا قابل للتفاهم والحوار كما أسلفت سابقاً ) أما أنْ يمنعها من الاساس والرفض تاما بعدم التحليق في هذا العالم حتى ولو كان التحليق في اتجاه آخر ( فهذا يُعُد قمعاً )  
6 ) الزوجة الصالحة تستطيع في عالم النت التحليق وسط تلك الصقور المفترسة من دون أن تنهشها أو تفترسها فهي تبعد بجناحيها القويتين بالايمان كل صقرٍ مفترسٍ جائعٍ ( أكرر في عالم النت لا العالم الخارجي الذي لو كنت متأكداً بأن الصقورَ المفترسةِ أو الذئاب تريد الهجوم عليها جسديا ) أما فكرياً فلا تستطيع الصقور المفترسة التأثير عليها سواء في عالم النت أو غيره ( إذا كانت المرأءة صالحة )  
7 ) على كل انسان أن تكون علاقته الزوجية مبنية على الثقة وعلى كل انسان أن يحافظ على هذا الثقة ( والغيرة التي في غير محلها مذمومة عند العقلاء فإنها تزعزع الثقة ... )

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اخي القاضي 

وكأنك تعيش في مدينة افلاطون الفاضلة 
كلامك مثالي اكثر من اللازم 
انت تنكر التأثر والتأثير
 فالتفاحة الصالحة ان وضعت في بيئة فاسدة فستخرب لا محالة 
لا اقول ان الفتاة ممنوعة من دخول عالم النت 
لكن عليها ان تختار المنتديات والمواقع دون تخبط ودون دخول مغامرات لا تُتعرف نتيجتها 
وقبل دخولها يجب ان تتسلح بعلم وثقافة وايمان 
وما يمنع ان يكون خطيبها او زوجها على دراية بالمواقع والمنتديات التي تشارك فيها؟؟
هذا لايعني ان تلغي شخصية المرأة او تصادر فكرها ورأيها ولكن هي اجراءات احترازية من اجل حمايتها 
الشخص يثق في شريكة حياته ولكن هل يثق في الذئاب البشرية المنتشرة؟؟

شكري وتقديري لكم ولنقاشكم الجاد والهادف

----------


## القاضي

اختي نوارة : 




> وكأنك تعيش في مدينة افلاطون الفاضلة




هذه المدينة حلم بها أفلاطون وقد أقرّ بصعوبة قيامها على الكرة الأرضية فالأمراض المنتشرة في صدور الناس تحيل بينها وبين قيام تلك المدينة ( لعل النقاط التي أوضحتها أعلاه جزء من علاج تلك الأمراض التي تقهر المرأة وتجديد فكرة وأدها ....




> كلامك مثالي اكثر من اللازم




لم أدعي المثالية ولكن هي مكارم اخلاقي في معاملة المرأة




> انت تنكر التأثر والتأثير




لا انكر 
إما بالسلب أو الايجاب ( فلا ننظر بالمنظور السلبي دائما ومن بداية المشوار !! ) 
كما أن المعاملة الزوجية تحتاج الى فن لتحقيق نجاحها لا المنع بحجة تبريرات سببها الغيرة التي في غير محلها ...




> فالتفاحة الصالحة ان وضعت في بيئة فاسدة فستخرب لا محالة




إذا كانت البئية فاسدة وإذا قلنا ان كل مافي داخل الشبكة الانترنتية فاسد ...!!!



> لا اقول ان الفتاة ممنوعة من دخول عالم النت 
> لكن عليها ان تختار المنتديات والمواقع دون تخبط ودون دخول مغامرات لا تُتعرف نتيجتها



محور الكلام ( ليس للفتاة ) المحور الرئيسي في الحوار ( المرأة المتزوجة ) فهنا يجب التفريق ، وأما بالنسبة لاختيار المواقع 
لم أكن معارضا ( كما أسلفت ) وهذا قابل للتفاهم والحوار كما أن المرأة الصالحة لا تتخبط ولا تدخل تلك المتاهات ...




> وقبل دخولها يجب ان تتسلح بعلم وثقافة وايمان



 
فالشاب دائما يبحث عن الفتاة المؤمنة وهذا ما حثنا عليه الشارع المقدس ( فهنا يعتمد على اختيار الشاب ) فإذا كانت غير مؤمنة أو غير صالحة فذاك شيء آخر !




> وما يمنع ان يكون خطيبها او زوجها على دراية بالمواقع والمنتديات التي تشارك فيها؟؟




لا يمنع ولم أكن معارضا ...




> هذا لايعني ان تلغي شخصية المرأة او تصادر فكرها ورأيها ولكن هي اجراءات احترازية من اجل حمايتها




لماذا الزوجة فقط نعمل لها اجراءات احترازية لماذا لا يحق للمرأة أن تقف لزوجها وتعمل له اجراءات احترازية وتمنعه من دخول الانترنت ؟ !!! ( مسكينة أنت ايتها المرأة )  




> الشخص يثق في شريكة حياته ولكن هل يثق في الذئاب البشرية المنتشرة؟؟








> 



أضن هذه النقطة تحدثت عنها اعلاه ( راجعي النقاط السبع لكي نصل الى سبيل الرشاد ) وأن يبعدنا ربنا عن كل غيرة قاتلة ...





> شكري وتقديري لكم ولنقاشكم الجاد والهادف



 
يكون الحوار هادفا اذا لم نخرج عن إطار الموضوع ( الزوج والزوجة ) لا تربية الخطيبة ومعاملتها ( الا اذا كانت الخطيبة غير متربية وقد وضعنا وجهة نظرنا في هذا الشأن ) 
وأما عن تربية الاولاد والاسلوب المتبع فذاك موضوع آخر فعلينا الا نخلط الأوراق 


تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسمه تعالى 
> 
> أخي العزيز نبراس 
> 1 ) لازلت على رأيي السابق بأن من يمنع زوجته من الدخول في عالم النت بسبب غير مبرر كخوفه عليها من الصقور المحلقة في هذا العالم فإنه انسان متحجر ومنغلق الفكر .. ( فهذه وجهة نظري وحتى لا أكون مصادراً للرأي الآخر بإمكانك الأخذ به وبإمكانك رفضه ) 
> جيد
> ولكن حتى يكون الأمر واضحا للجميع على حسب تبريرات المنع سواء كانت غيرة زائدة أو خوفا من صقور الانترنت فهذا يُعدُ خوفاً ليس في محله ويُعدُ صاحبه ذو فكر منغلق ( وجهة نظري ) 
> ومن قال لك ان اي احد في هذا النقاش طرح فكرت المنع ارجووك اجعل كلامك واقعي 
> انت تطرح المنع وتناقشنا بما انت تطرحه  لا انا ولا اي احد من الاخوه والاخوات يؤايد فكرت المنع كام تدعي انت فلماد تحملنا ما لم نقله انا ذكر امثله ومع تلك الامثله كررت عليك كلمة النقاش والحوار وانت ما تزال متمسك بكلمت منع اتمنى ان تناقش الفكر كما هي ولا تحوم حول كلام ليس له معنى ولا ذكر في صفحات النقاش ،،، اكرر واقول راجع كلامي كي  تتضح لك الفكره جيدا
> لانني لا اعتقد ان الاخوة والاخوات يفهمون كلامي بالشكل الذي انت تفهمه وتتمسك به 
> ...



 
تحياتي لك اخي العزييز

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخي القاضي 
> 
> وكأنك تعيش في مدينة افلاطون الفاضلة 
> كلامك مثالي اكثر من اللازم 
> انت تنكر التأثر والتأثير
> حقيقتا انا لم اشىء ان اطرح هذه النقطه المهمه جدا اخي العزيز القاضي اعتقد انه يغفل عنهاا 
> او انه يثق كثيرا في التعامل مع البشر رغم تغير واختلاف امزجتهم واهدافهم 
> ولم اشىء ان اوجه النقاش ليحسم بالامر الديني بل ارت ان يكون التوصل للرأي السليم المعتدل 
> من خلال العقل 
> ...



كل الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعتقد ان فكرتي واضحه للأخوة والاخوات 
وان شاء الله في وقت لا حق سألخص فكرتي في هذا الحوار 
ليتضح اكثر لكي انهي دوري في هذا النقاش الجمييل مع اخي العزييز القاضي 
اتمنى للجميع مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## القاضي

> نبراس








> ومن قال لك ان اي احد في هذا النقاش طرح فكرت المنع ارجووك اجعل كلامك واقعي



سبحان الله  


الموضوع جله يتحدث عن منع الرجل زوجته الدخول في هذا عالم النت وأن تقول من الذي تحدث عن المنع ؟




> عفاف الهدى











> البنت في حياتها العادية معتادة على الكمبيوتر وعالم النت والمنتديات خصوصا  
> ويجي ذاك الخاطب ويكون رأيه معارض بحيث انه ما يؤيد اشتراك عروسته في منتدى 
> 
> وشباب وبنات ولا فيه عنده منتدى محترم بدون رسايل خاصه ودردشه والا بهالأشياء 
> يعني رافض الفكرة من اساس 
> البنت قد تكون نائبة المدير والا مشرفة والا عضوه مهمة واليها صيتها ومواضيعها 
> وردودها الي تشكر عليها 
> فجئة يجي العريس ويعلن انتهاء المطاف هذا الى عروسه تلك
> برأيكم هل هو صح



 
سبحان الله  
هل أنا مخطىء ؟

وهل من طرح الفكرة هو القاضي ؟ 
فكرة المنع لم تذكر في صفحات النقاش وصلب الموضوع فيه ؟!! عجب !!!
أنا ضد فكرة المنع وقد وقد عقبت على هذا برأيي ياترى من عارض فكرتي ومن أراد النقاش فيها ؟ 
راجع ردك رقم 20 لتحصد ما أثمرته يداك ...! وتعرف على من زرع بذرة النقاش في هذا الأمر 




الصقور المفترسة والذئاب المتوحشة وعلاقتها بالرفض ؟ ذكرت سابقا لماذا لا يمتنع الرجل عن الدخول في هذا العالم فهل ياترى لا توجد ذئاب من جنس الانثى توقع بالرجل بأنيابها الحادة ( حد علمي ان الذئبة شرسة أكثر من الذئب الذكر )  


اختي نوارة سأعود اليك لعلمي انك صاحبة فكر  


أخي نبراس يطلب مني مراجعة القسم الاسلامي حتى يريني فتاوى المراجع في هذا العالم الانترنتي لكي أرى أحكام وحدود المشاركة ...

فهل هناك فتوى شرعية تنص بمنع المرأة الدخول في عالم الانترنت علماً اذا كانت هذه المرأة صالحة ... 




اخي نبراس فمادمنا نحن ليس في دولة المهدي ( ع ) فأرى أن نغلق أفواه النساء ونرفض دخولها في عالم النت ونقيد فكرها الايماني بحيث لا تنشر فكرة ولا تكتب مسألة و تكتسب علما ولا تتطور ذاتها وعلى المراجع العظام غض الطرف حينما يرون الكاتبة لهم انثى لأن غض البصر واجب فكيف بالمراجع ؟ لربما خط من الخطوط الانثوية يغري مرجعا ومفكرا !!!؟  



اختي نوارة فقط اريد أن اهمس لك أمراً ، فأصديقني قولا  






> الشخص يثق في شريكة حياته ولكن هل يثق في الذئاب البشرية المنتشرة؟؟





لا أحد يا نبراس جاء بفكرة المنع بسبب تلك الذئاب البشرية هو واثق يانبراس ولكن لا يثق بالذئاب البشرية نعم نعم يا نبراس وكأن الذئاب البشرية سوف تخرج أنيابها من شاشة الانترنت وتهجم على تلك المرأة وتأخذ ما تأخذ منها 
نوارة 
نوارة 
أستغرب منك ينوارة !!
أنك تدخلين في هذا العالم الانترنتي فهل لديك مناعة من الذئاب البشرية ؟ الا تخافي يانوارة مِن تلك الذئاب ؟ وهل تثقين بتلك الذئاب حتى تدخلي في عالم الانترنت ؟ ألم تعلمي أن الذئاب منتشرة في كل مكان فيه الا تعلمي انّ الذئاب تحيط بهذا العالم من كل حدب وصوب ؟ 
ألم يخاف زوجك عليك في أن تقعي في هاوية الانحراف الاخلاقي ؟ 
لا تقولي ولا تقول يانبراس 
ان الفكرة من عندي 
بل هو أساس الموضوع 
هو صلب الموضوع 
وارجع واكرر 
أن كل من يمنع زوجته الدخول في هذا العالم هو انسان منغلق فكرياً 
أن كل انسان يدخل في هذا العالم وبالمقابل يمنع زوجته الدخول ( هناك شيء في نفسه ) فعليه البحث في خباياه 
فلوكان السبب الخوف والغيرة ايضا بالمقابل للزوجة أن تمنع زوجها من الدخول لنفس السبب ( كما له الحق لها الحق )

----------


## نبراس،،،

الان تبين لي سبب الاختلاف في هذا النقاش 
اعلم اخي العزييز انني عندما قلت لك راجع الردوود السابقه كنت المس منك 
الابتعااد عن نتيجة النقاش التي توصل إليهاا الجمييع 
ونحن جميعا قد تجاوزناا صلب الموضووه الذي ذكرته انت 
والجمييع قد رفض فكرة المنع بدون اسباب 
وقلنا يجب على الزوجيين ان يناقشان الامر بهدووء وتروي 
ليصلان للحل السليم وقلنا يجب على الزوج ان يوجه زوجتة للمكان الامن 
في هذه الشبكة العنكبوتيه 
وانت الان تعيدنا لنقطة الصفر وتناقشنا في امر نحن جميعا نرفضه بتااتا 
اكرر لك قولي راجع جميييع المشاركات التي طرحت في الاعلى للأخت نواره الدنيا 
او التي طرحتهاا انا لن تجد احد يؤايد فكرت المنع ابدا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل أختي عفاف وصحيح هناك من الفتيات من يقعون في هذا الأشكال ماراح أقول سبب الخطيب إلي يمنع الزوجة عن دخول المنتديات
أكيد ماراح يمنع زوجته إلا بعد مايشوف الي يصير في بعض المنتديات ويكون فقط كأنه شات للتعرف وفلانه عرفت فلان عن طريق النت وغير الشباب 
إلي يتكلمون مع بعض تعرفت على فلانه عن طريق النت وين ماشباب يتعقدوا يخلون زوجاتهم في النت لكن أنا ماقول مو غلط أن يمنع زوجته بدون مايشوف زوجته في وين تكون متواجدة
لابد أن تكون الزوجه اذا كانت مشتركة في منتدى  مافيه هذا الشيء لازم يكون في تفاهم بينهم ياهي تقنع الزوج ياهو يقنعها مثل ماتفضل بعض الاخوة والأخوات
تقبلوا مروري

----------


## ABU A7MED

أخى القاضى مسا الخير 

على فكرة مع احترامى الشديد لرأيك 

بس من خلال جميع الاراء الى طرحت ما حدا قال انه من حق الزوج او بالاحرى الخطيب يمنع خطيبته من انها تفوت النت 

الجميع حكى وقالو انه مو من حقه ولابد للتفاهم وانقاش بين الخطيب وخطيبته ,,

انا شايف انك مصر على نقطة انك مع حرية المرأة ,, من منا ليس مع حرية المرأة .؟؟

ولكن أخى الكريم لا تنسى انك فى مجتمع عربى وليس مجتمع غربى 

والانسان العربى معروف عنه انه غيور جدا أكتر من الغربى بمليووووون مرة 

انا مع الجميع انه مش حقه يمنعها تفوت النت مهما كانت الاسباب ولكن الامر حرية شخصية من كل شخص لأخر وهناك فروق بين الجميع 

يعنى لما شخص يمنع خطيبته تفوت النت انا لا اعتقد ان ذلك انغلاق فكرى ولا تخلف كما ادعيت الامر ابسط من ذلك 

انا أرى انك تعتقد ان الجميع يطرحون أفكار عكسك مع انه كلامك وكلام الجميع بنفس الاتجاه ..

ولى عودة ...

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى 
لم أبتعد عن صلب الموضوع وإن كان هناك نتيجة فقد طرحها القاضي وناقشها نبراس بالاعتراض وأيدته نوارة ( الشخص يثق في شريكة حياته ولكن هل يثق في الذئاب البشرية المنتشرة؟؟ ) 
وعلى هذا الاساس أجريت الحوار موضحاً فيه رأيي السابق 
القاضي لم يخرج عن صلب الموضوع وانما حديثي يدور حوله 
وأرى نتيجته الان 




> وانت الان تعيدنا لنقطة الصفر وتناقشنا في امر نحن جميعا نرفضه بتااتا








> 










> اكرر لك قولي راجع جميييع المشاركات التي طرحت في الاعلى للأخت نواره الدنيا





لم أكن لأعقب حتى أقرأ ما في جعبة هذا الموضوع وقد رأيت مشاركة نوارة وكأنها تعطي أسباب منع الزوج لزوجته في المشاركة الاولى وهو رؤية هذا الشاب مساوىء الانترنت في حين لم تتحدث عن ايجابيته ( فإذا كان المنع لهذا السبب فهو سبب لا يؤخذ به فكما ان للأنترنت مساوىء له حسنات كما ان له سلبيات فله ايجابيات ) 
فلم أرى ياعزيزي الكريم رفض في فكرة المنع من قبل نوارة وانما طرحت اسباب المنع ..( فراجع ) 




> يعطيك العافية عفاف









> طبعا الموضوع فلته ويدق على الوتر الحساس 
> 
> خلينا بالاول نعرف ليش الخطيب يرفض مشاركة خطيبته في المنتديات 
> وايش فكرته عن الي كونها عن المنتديات سواء من خلال مشاركاته هو او مشاهداته وكلام اصحابه 
> هنا ما راح اتكلم عن منتدانا لان شبكتنا حالة استثنائية والله يخلي القائمين عليها بس بمفهوم الخير يخص والشر يعم راح ندمجها مع بقية المنتديات 
> الحين صار الي يبي يتعرف على بنت يسجل في منتدى وأول ماتلفت نظره بنت سواء من خلال الاسم او من خلال الردود ونوعية المواضيع راح يضل يتابع مشاركاتها وكل رد ترده راح يرد عقبه لغاية ما يلفت نظرها تواجده والرسائل الخاصة موجودة وتم تبادل الايميلات وابتدأت الشبهات ولا ننسى ان الشباب مايقصرون كيف يشهرون ببنات الناس بين بعض وكل واحد يتفاخر انا تعرفت على الكاتبة الفلانية من المنتدى الفلاني ....وبكذا صار موضوع اشتراك البنت في منتدى نقدر نحط عليه علامات استفهام وياترى هي لسه بدون علاقات والا ايميلها مليان شباب والا .....؟
> وهنا انا راح اسأل سؤال 
> 
> 
> ...



هذا بالنسبة للرد الأول هلم بنا للرد الثاني والذي أبدت رأيها فيه 



> في رايي اذا كان خايف عليها من ذئاب النت 
> وفي نفس الوقت هي تحتاج للمشاركة في المنتديات لان النت هو العالم الوحيد الي ممكن البنت تشارك فيه بدون حجر على فكرها 
> من الافضل انه يشارك معها في نفس المنتدى 
> بالاول هي راح تحس انو عليها رقيب وراح تلتزم واذا وسوس لها الشيطان بالانحراف راح يكون وجوده رادع لها



لا أعلم ألهذه الدرجة يثق الشاب بخطيبته حتى أنه يراقبها 

لا أعلم هل وسوس الشيطان لنوارة بالانحراف حينها تحتاج لمراقبة أم أنها محل ثقة ؟
ياترى ما هو شعور الزوجة عندما تحس أنها مراقبة من قبل زوجها وانها محل شكوك وان الوساوس الشيطانية قريبة !!!!!!!
( عن أي ثقة تتحدثون ) 


آخر دعواي ان الحمد لله رب العالمين وأسأل الله عزوجل ان يهدي الجميع وأن يثبت اقلامكم حتى لا تترنح يمنة ويسرى لا تعرف ماذا تكتب وكيف تفكر تائهة في بحر التقلبات أمواجها متلاطمة على أوراق متناثرة تصب قطراتها المنتهية الصلاحية على قلب القاضي لتشير اليه انك أيها القاضي خرجت عن صلب الموضوع وأنك تعيدنا لنقطة الصفر ...


أما فيكم رجل رشيد ...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسمه تعالى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اهلا بك مره اخرى 
> إعلم اخي العزييز انك تحمل الموضووع اكبر مما هو مطرووح هنا وانك تفهم ردوود الاعضاء بفهمك الخاص 
> 
> 
> ...



تقبل خالص تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## القاضي

> اعتز بهذه الاوصاف التي ذكرتهاا لمن خالفك في الرأي 
> وبهذه الكلماات التي وصفتنا بهاا اغلق من جانبي باب النقاش معك في هذا الموضووع




هذا اعتراف بأنك مخالف لرأي القاضي وأن لك رأي آخر حتى وإن تستر عليه قلمك في الرد الاخير ... 
وماذكرت أنا هذه الكلمات ليس لمخالفتك رأيي ولكن اتهام قلمك بأني خرجت عن صلب الموضوع وأن الموضوع لم يتحدث عن المنع في حين انه داخل فيه 
على كل حال ليس لدي ما أقوله سوى دعائي الاخير 
( كما أتمنى ان لا تكون القلوب مشحونة بل تكون صافية )  
تحياتي للجميع ...

----------


## تأبط بودره

أشكر لكم الطرح  
 :weird: 
خلونا نتفق على نقطه ..
أذا قارنا علاقة زوجية و إرضاء الزوج ، بدخول النت لعضو كانت أو مشرفه أو حتى مالكة القوقل، 
و وضعنا كلاهما في كفتي ميزان، 
فهي مقارنة جائرة.
أعتقد أننا بذلك نحقر من شأن العلاقة الزوجية و نقدس من دور النت و الذي أغلبه ترفيهي للمستخدم العادي.
بمعنى: و أسمحو لي على الكلام: 
يغور المنتدى و النت و الطابعة بستين داهية مقابل إرضاء الزوج أو الزوجة.
و رغم ذلك أتفق مع استاذي القاضي في ان مثل هذا التصرف إنما هو مؤشر مبدئ للتسلط،
رغم أختلافي بكون مثل هذا الطلب يعد تخلفاً.
القضية هنا بالنسبة لي تعتمد اولا و آخراً على طريقة الطرح:
حبيبتي تأبطه، لا اقصد التشكيك في نزاهة أخلاقكم، و لا أجرؤ على التفكير في ذلك حتى،
و لكن لو تحبيني، بلاش من المنتدى، ويش رايش؟ <<< انا لو منها باقول قبلت.. مو عشان لا اقع في الخطأ .. بل عشان اخليه يرتاح باله. 
ليش منتدى الناصره الشباب ينعد على الاصابع؟
 :weird: 
 :weird: 
 :weird: 
 :weird: 
سامحكي الله يا اختي .. 
فعلا سامحكي الله ..
حقا صدمتني هذه الجملة..
 إن كان تواجدي في الناصرة دليل النزاهة .. 
و تواجدي في غيره دليل الفسوق ..
فلتتكرم على الإدارة مشكورة بإيقاف عضويتي ..

 رغم ذلك، 
و لتسمح لي اختي صاحبة الموضوع، بالتعقيب على هذه الجملة:
- هذا الشئ لا يتميز به الناصرة دون سواه، فنسبة الإناث في الغالبية العظمى من المنتديات هي السائدة.
- الشاب تواجده على النت اقل من الانثى عادة: عنده سياره و يسهر على الكورنيش و لا يروح الدوام الصبح و لا يرجع الا الليل مثلي ..
و خلوني أوضح نقطه و ما عليش لو طولت و خرجت فيها عن النص.. ألا وهي الرسائل الخاصة:
(رسائل خاصة - بلوتوث - مسنجر- فيس بوك - ...) .. إلخ ..
و الله ثم و الله .. و قسم أحاسب عليه ..
أنا أستخدمت كل ما سبق ..
و مشترك بالناصره و بمنتدى آخر به رسائل و صندوق محادثات أيضاً ..
و لازلت أجهل ما سر هذا البعبع إلى نتخيله عن هذه الأشياء ..
نعم .. 
نعم .. 
و أؤكد على ذلك: 
الرسائل الخاصة بين مختلفي الجنس، و المسنجر، و كل ما صدق عليه الخلوة حرام شرعا و لا يجوز ..
حـــــــــــــرام ..
و لكن، 
و لكي أوضح نقطتي هنا .. أخت نواره أسمحي لي بهذا السؤال:
أنتي شخصياً .. لو كان في الناصره رسائل خاصة .. 
هل يقتضي هذا إنحرافك أو وقوعك في الخطأ؟ محشومه أختي .. طبعا لا ..
لان القضيه هنا مو أكشط و أربح .. 
أرسل إيميلك و البنت سترحب بك .. 
لا أنا بهذه السذاجه و التدني .. 
و لا أنتم طبعا كذلك .. 
و محشومين .. 

أعتذر على هذا الرد .. فلم أستطع إلا أن أرد ..
و أعتذر من الأخت صاحبة الموضوع على الإطالة و الخروج عن النص .. 
 :rolleyes: 
رأي خاص لا أكثر و لا أقل
مع إحترامي لمن خالفت
لا عدمناكم

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تابط خيو مشكور 
والله صدقت على هالكلام بس حبيت أعلق شوي

بالنسبه لكلامك مع تأبطه هذا في الاول والاخير يرجع الى شي طرحناه من قبل الا وهو التفاهم بين الاثنين
انت يمكن وضحتها أكثر بسبب الاسلوب..يعني لمن تجي لخطيبتك أو زوجتك برقة وهدوء وتكلمها بالموضوع
يمكن المرة تتفدى فيك النت وابو النت بعد 
بس لما يكون الاسلوب تسلط وأمر ونهي من أولها أكيد المرة مابترضى
 ويمكن تحب انها تعندأكثر وبدال المنتدى تسجل بأثنين
(يرجع على اسلوب التفاهم والحوار بين الاثنين)
أما بالنسبه لذئاب الانترنت هذا ياناس (عـــــــــالم افتراضي ) حتى ولو انه يرتبط في الواقع بصورة قويه
وأولا وأخيرا الواحد اذا متعلم على العفة ماينخاف عليه حتى لو كان بين ألف من يعمل الخطأ
سواء كان في النت او غيره.
وهالرجال  أكيد مابيروح يخطب الا وبيسأل عن أخلاق الحرمة قبل لاياخذها______ طلعنا عن الموضوع _____

والى أخي الرجل أقول 
كل شي في العالم  سلاح ذو حدين 
اذا انت تعرف شلون تستخدم السلاح صح علم حرمتك وياك..وعيشوا مرتاحين البال..
وهالرجال  أكيد مابيروح يخطب الا وبيسأل عن أخلاق الحرمة قبل لاياخذها______ طلعنا عن الموضوع _____
الرجل بيده انه يقلب بيته جنه أو نار بأسلوبه مع حرمته
والله يوفق الجميع ....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اصبحت قارئة للموضوع 
لم اعد استطع النقاش معكم
واشكركم على متابعة الموضوع 
فقط للتذكير 
الأختلاف في الرأي لا يغسد في الود قضية

----------


## القاضي

الحمد لله 
وجدت ضالتي 
وجدت رجلا رشيداً 
وجدت امرأة رشيدة 
وجدت من فهم الموضوع كما هو مطروح من قبل الاخت عفاف 
علمت اني لم أخرج عن صلب الموضوع 
علمت ان هناك اختلاف في الرأي 
فهناك من يؤيد رفض الرجل زوجته الدخول بسبب الذئاب المتوحشة والصقور الكاسرة 
علمت ان هناك اختلاف في الرأي
فهناك من يمنع زوجته بدافع الغيرة والخوف عليها أن تقع في هاوية الانحراف ( في حين هو يمارس كل حريته في الدخول ولا يخاف دركا ولا يخشى )
علمت ان من المفترض أن نرصد العيون للرزجة ونجعلها تحت المراقبة ( الا يعد هذا تخلفا عزيزي تأبط شراً ) 
وإن لم يعد تخلفا عزيزي تأبط شراً فأنت تتفق معي في هذه النقطة ( أتفق مع استاذي القاضي في ان مثل هذا التصرف إنما هو مؤشر مبدئ للتسلط،) 
وخصوصا ياعزيزي في بداية مشوار الخطوبة ليأتي الخطيب ويعلن نهاية المطاف والرفض التام في الدخول من أدنى تفاهم واذا كان السبب يكون خوفا من أن تقعي في هاوية الانحراف حيث توسوس لك النفس الشيطانية وتروادك للوقوع ..... 
أحسنت أخي تابط شرا ( ولكن يبقى السؤال ) 
لو قالت المرأة 
حبيبي تأبط شراً لو إنك بتحبني خليني أدخل الانترنت ؟ ماذا سيكون جوابك في حين كونك رافض فكرة دخولها ؟ 
هنا تكمن نقطة الاختلاف 
هي تريد المشاركة والتصفح وانت تريد المنع ؟ 
هي تطلب المفاهمة وطرح عذرا مقبولا لسبب منعك ؟ 
وانت ترفض وتقول لها خوفا من تصطادك الذئاب وتفترسك الصقور ؟ 
هي تقول : ألست امرأة محترمة ؟ الا تثق بخطيبتك التي سألت عنها ؟ الست من عائلة محترمة ؟ طوال مدة اقامتي في بيت والدي وأنا أدخل هذا العالم الانترنتي ولم أرى منعا أو ررفضا من والدي والذي يخاف علي من نسمة هواء .. 
كيف يكون الرد حينها ... ( وهي تطلب منك هذا الطلب ) 
( ليس الامر بسهولة أخي العزيز تأبط شرا قبول طلب الزوج مثل هذا الطلب ومن بداية المشوار أيضا في حين أنه واقعنا المعاش وعالمنا التكنولجي لا القاضي ولا غيره من هذا الجيل يستطيع أن يعيش بدون انترنت فهو لغة العصر وسيأتي يوم حتى المدارس ستغلق أبوابها لتكون دراسة الطلاب في منازلهم حتى مستشفى القطيف تطور فهو لا يعرف لغة الاوراق حين الدخول بل يتعامل بالتكنولجيا المتقدمة في هذا العالم ) حتى تأبط شرا الذي يشارك معنا في هذا المنتدى لا يستطيع أن يتخلى عن اخوانه الذين أحبوه فهو ما بين الحين والاخر يحن اليهم 
ولا تلك المرأة التي تجد فيه مجالا لطرح فكرها وابداء رأيها وإظهار ثقافتها .....
ولا تلك الباحثة والتي تجد في الانترنت مجالا لبحوثها وتطوير ثقافتها .... 
ولا تلك المرأة العاملة والتي يكون هذا العالم ضمن إطار عملها 
تحياتي لك عزيزي تأبط شرا  
نعم نعم مسكورة الخاطر أجبرت خاطري في هذا الرد ( ولم تخرجي من الموضوع فأنت في صلبه في صلبه تحاكين القضية المطروحة من قبل عفاف الهدى ذاك الموضوع صاحب اللون الأخضر  




> تابط خيو مشكور 
> والله صدقت على هالكلام بس حبيت أعلق شوي 
> بالنسبه لكلامك مع تأبطه هذا في الاول والاخير يرجع الى شي طرحناه من قبل الا وهو التفاهم بين الاثنين
> انت يمكن وضحتها أكثر بسبب الاسلوب..يعني لمن تجي لخطيبتك أو زوجتك برقة وهدوء وتكلمها بالموضوع
> يمكن المرة تتفدى فيك النت وابو النت بعد 
> بس لما يكون الاسلوب تسلط وأمر ونهي من أولها أكيد المرة مابترضى
> ويمكن تحب انها تعندأكثر وبدال المنتدى تسجل بأثنين
> (يرجع على اسلوب التفاهم والحوار بين الاثنين)
> أما بالنسبه لذئاب الانترنت هذا ياناس (عـــــــــالم افتراضي ) حتى ولو انه يرتبط في الواقع بصورة قويه
> ...



تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نبراس،،،

> أشكر لكم الطرح 
> 
> 
> خلونا نتفق على نقطه ..
> أذا قارنا علاقة زوجية و إرضاء الزوج ، بدخول النت لعضو كانت أو مشرفه أو حتى مالكة القوقل، 
> و وضعنا كلاهما في كفتي ميزان، 
> فهي مقارنة جائرة.
> أعتقد أننا بذلك نحقر من شأن العلاقة الزوجية و نقدس من دور النت و الذي أغلبه ترفيهي للمستخدم العادي.
> بمعنى: و أسمحو لي على الكلام: 
> ...



افكارك جمييله تستحق النقاس

----------


## القاضي

الاخ نبراس 
لازلت تنكر وتتغافل ما خطه قلمك وتضع اللوم على القاضي ورميته بعدم الاستيعاب 
ألست انت من اعترض على فكرة القاضي الاتية  








> بسمه تعالى
> 
> 
> 
> بداية أشكر اختي " عفاف الهدى " على طرحها الحساس والمهم 
> بالنسبة لرأيي : 
> لابد أن يفهم الطرفان أن علاقة الزواج هي علاقة مشاركة وتعاون وعدم إلغاء شخصية وآراء الطرف المقابل ، فالاستبداد بالرأي والتزمت لايدل إلاّ على شخصيةٍ متحجرةٍ وفكرٍ منغلق وإلا كيف يفرض شرطاً كهذا دون أدنى مناقشة واطلاع على اسلوب شريكة حياته المستقبلية وفكرها ، وهل هو برفضه هذا يشكك في أخلاقياتها ( إذا ما كانت تدخل المنتديات المحترمة ؟!) أم أنه يحاول إلغاء شخصيتها منذ البداية وتحويلها من انسانة لها الحق في أنْ تكون عضواً فاعلاً له هوياته واسلوبه المتماشية مع الآداب العامة إلى مجرد تابعة ومسيرة ليس لها أدنى حقوق الاختيار ...!!!! 
> ذلك أعتبره تخلف ( من البداية داخل على شك ومنع كيف بتكون حياتها معاه مستقبلاً ؟؟؟ )



 

فليتابع الجميع ويعرف من الذي يتقلب يمنة ويسرى 
فليتابع الجميع ويعرف من المستوعب لكتابته 
فليتابع الجميع من الذي طلب النقاش في هذه النقطة 
فليتابع الجميع من الذي اعترض على هذه النقطة 
قال لي نبراس معلقاً على هذه النقطة  




> بواسطة نبراس








> أخي العزييز علييك أن تتمهل في الحكم على آراء الناس بشكل عام وتفهم لماذا يرفض البعض مشاركة زوجته في المنتديات أيضا بشكل عاام ولا تستطيع أن تتهم بعدم الثقة في زوجاتهم فكثيرا من الأزوااج يقول أنا أثق كل الثقة في زوجتي أو أختي أو اي فتاة في اسرتي ولكنني لا أثق أبداً في الذئاب المنتشرة في جمييع المنتديات  
> بلا استثناء بمعني أنني لو ويثقت في القتاة فكيف أثق في عشرات الشباب الذي يخاطب هذه الفتاة انا لا أريد أن اوسع الكلام بشأن التأثر الحاصل بسبب هذه الاموور لكنني أعتقد أن كثيرا من الازواج أصحاب هذه النظرة يرون الأمر من هذاا المنطلق فقط وليس من منطلق عدم الثقة في الزوجة



هذا غير قصة الحمامة والصقور  
أليس هذا ما خطه قلمك ( فمن هذا التبرير قدمتُ ما لدي واعتبرته تبريراً واهياً فهو بمجرد التفكير بهذا الاسلوب فإنه يسلب ثقته من زوجته من حيث لربما تقع في هاوية الانحراف حيث يعتبرها لقمة سهلة للمتعطشين ولمصاصين الدماء ... 


أنا كنت اخاطب هذه الفئة الذي ذكرها نبراس  
فهل كنت مخطئا عندما أرفض تبريرات هذه الفئة 

أم كنت مخطئا في التوضيح بأن هذه التبريرات خاطئة 
أم كنت مخطئا عندما أرفض قرار الزوج التعسفي من دون أدنى مفاهمة والامر عنده مرفوض من الاساس كما ذكر ( في صلب الموضوع الذي كتبته عفاف ) 
ليأتي نبراس ويخالفني الرأي في هذه الامور ويدافع عن هذه التبريرات بكل ما أوتي من قوة حتى لو رمى غيره بعدم الفهم والاستيعاب 






يكتبون وينسون ما يذكرون  


عزيزي ( تأبط بودرة منتظر تعليقك على ردي لردكم )

----------


## تأبط بودره

> عزيزي ( تأبط بودرة منتظر تعليقك على ردي لردكم )



سيدي الفاضل القاضي و الجميع
كم أكره أن أتردد على موضوع حواري لأكثر من مره، 
فذلك بنظري القاصر، محاولة مني بإقناع الغير بما أؤمن أو تفنيد ما يؤمنون،
و أنا لا أحمل على عاتقي تصدير أفكاري الخاصة مطلقاً، لأني لا أحصر النجاة بها. 
و أولاً و آخر، القضية هنا فكرية و لا أقول شخصية، فنحن هنا لسنا بأشخاص بل رموزو حروف و مجرد أسماء مستعارة،
و هذا ما أجد أن الأغلب يندمجون بدور العضو في المنتدى إلى حد الشخصنة.
بعد هذه المقدمة المملة، سأعلق على ما تفضلت به سيدي القاضي من درر،
لا لشئ،
بل بناءاً على طلبكم أستاذي.
لنعلم ما يلي:
لم و لن أحرم زوجتي من النت، فهذا شأنها، و إن عملت،
فلي ما يفسر ذلك و ليس ما يبرر.
مؤشر مبدئ للتسلط، و لكنه ليس تخلفاً
شخصياً، و قبل الحكم علي الزوج بذلك، أرى أنه يجب علينا أن نضع في الحسبان دور الزوج و حقه على زوجته.
و رغم ذلك،
لا أريد أن أخوض في هذا الأمر مطلقاً، لأني أعلم أنه سيفتح باب ما لا تحمد عقباه من تراشق على أساس الجنس، ذكر و أنثى، و إستناد على رأي القلب و تغييب للعقل.
و لا أريد أن أُتهم أني أقول ما أقول لأني ذكر، و قوّام على تلك المرأة.
و لا أريد أن ألفت النظر إلى وجوب طاعة الزوج، 
فبذلك سينحى الموضوع منحى آخر، و هو، أي الموضوع،
أسهل بكثير من ذلك بوجهة نظري القاصرة.
سألخص ما جعجعت به أنا بما يلي (النقاط التالية أطرحها بشكل عام، و ذلك لتوضيح وجهة نظري لا أكثر و لا أقل، و لا أربط بها الموضوع بشكل خاص):
- هناك قبل كل شئ مبالغة من تحجيم دور المنتدى، فلا ضرر مطلقاً من عدم الدخول خاصة مع وجود البدائل. يعني الي أشوفه، أن أغلب البنات في المنتديات، نشاطهم منقطع النظير، و هذا النشاط يخف بل و ينعدم بمجرد الخطوبة أو الزواج، حتى و إن لم يطلب الزوج ذلك.
- في العلاقة الزوجية، و كما في أية علاقة، هناك راعي و رعية، و على الرعية الإلتزام بغض النظر عن إستحباب قرار الراعي من عدمه. 
- أنا من المؤمنين جداً بالدكتاتورية، على شرط أن تكون هذه الدكتاتورية حميدة بما يتماشي مع المصلحة العامة. (أعتذر ممن يجدون أن مصطلح دكتاتورية مبالغ فيه هنا)
- القضية هنا ليست قضية ثقة أو شك، القضية هنا ليست أخلاقية، بل مبدأية و فكرية. فإنا، و إن حذفت القنوات الجنسية من رسيفر التلفزيون الخاص بي و بها، لا أقوم بذلك من باب التشكيك بأخلاقيتها و زناها النظر خلسة، و لكن ليطمئن قلبي و قلبها، و لأنه القرار الأولى بالإتخاذ.
- فيصل الموضوع هنا أسلوب الطرح، و طريقة تطبيق القرار. خلوني أذكر لكم مثال عن (هل ترضى أن تفتش جوال زوجتك أو تفتش هي جوالك؟) ، و كل الردود كانت لا، هذه سخافة و هذه عدم ثقه و هذه و هذه .. و أقول: لو إستعضنا عن مصطلح تفتش (و الذي هو مصطلح خاطئ هنا)
بمصطلح آخر مثل تصفح أو مشاهدة ما في جوالها أو جواله، لما كانت هناك أي مشكلة، و الأهم هنا لا تبوق لا تخاف. 

 :rolleyes: 
أقول ما قلت، و الصلاح من وراء ما قصدت
رأي خاص لا أكثر و لا أقل، و لن أعود لتكراره أو توضيحه
مع إعتذاري للأخت عفاف الهدى عن التطفل على الموضوع مجددا
إحترامي للجميع 
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال:
رحم الله امرءٍ قطع الجدال وأن كان محقاً فيه

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا بك اخي العزييز  تأبط يعجبني تفكييرك 
بالرغم من اختلاف طفيف في وجهاة النظر 
تقبل تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى 
بداية أشكرك أخي العزيز تأبط بودرة على هذا التجاوب 
بالنسبة لي لا أتردد في الدخول بحوارات اجتماعية أو دينية وفي نفس الوقت لا ألزم الآخرين بالأخذ بما أكتبه كما الأخذ برأيي وانما أطرح فكرتي في الحوار إن اقتنع الطرف الآخر فذاك شأنه وإن لم يقتنع فلا ألزمه بذلك ، ولكن احب في الطرف الاخر عندما يكتب رأيه عليه أن يتحمله ولا ينسلخ منه بالنكران ويرميها على الطرف المحاور الثاني 
بعد هذه المقدمة 




> نضع في الحسبان دور الزوج و حقه على زوجته.






يجب ان نضع في الحسبان للزوجة حقوق كذلك ...






> و لا أريد أن أُتهم أني أقول ما أقول لأني ذكر، و قوّام على تلك المرأة.






القوامة ياعزيزي الرجل هي تكليف ومسؤلية وليست تحكما وسيطرة فقد شرعها الله للرجال من منطلق يفرض عليهم أن يتحملوا مسئولية الزوجة ومراعتها بالمعاملة الحسنة دون تكليفها مالا طاقة لها به ..





> و لا أريد أن ألفت النظر إلى وجوب طاعة الزوج،





الاسلام يحث الزوجة على طاعة الزوج ولكنه في المقابل يحث الزوج على معاملة الزوجة بالحسنى والمودة وروح التفاهم والتعاون في حين لو كان طلب الزوجة لا يتنافى مع القيم الشرعية والاخلاقية وبستطاعة الزوج أن يلبيه فلا مانع 
لكن عليه أن يضع في الحسبان الاطاعة محدودة وليست مطلقة مثلا ليس من واجب الزوجة أن تقوم بإدارة شؤون المنزل ( كالطبخ والغسيل وحتى رضاعة الولد ... ) فليس للرجل الحق في أن يأمرها ولها الحرية في الرفض والقبول ) ولكن الاسلام يحث على سيادة روح التعاون والتفاهم وليس بسيادة الأمر والنهي ...
فلو انتفى روح التعاون في البيت الاسري تتزلزل المودة ....
( فمثلا لو رغبت الزوجة الاطلاع على عالم الانترنت بصورة لا تنافي قيمها الاخلاقية فما المانع من ذلك إذا الطلب في اطار شرعي ) فالحياة الزوجية أخذ وعطاء فكما هي تعطيك اشياء ليس من واجبها الشرعي كذلك انت تعطيها ...




> القضية هنا ليست قضية ثقة أو شك، القضية هنا ليست أخلاقية، بل مبدأية و فكرية. فإنا، و إن حذفت القنوات الجنسية من رسيفر التلفزيون الخاص بي و بها، لا أقوم بذلك من باب التشكيك بأخلاقيتها و زناها النظر خلسة، و لكن ليطمئن قلبي و قلبها، و لأنه القرار الأولى بالإتخاذ.




المثال في غير محله 
فأنت لا تريد الحد السلبي يكون في المنزل فحذفته ، وتركت الايجابي 
كذلك الحال في الانترنت فبستطاعة المرء أن يستعمل الحد الايجابي فيه ويترك الحد السلبي ( وهذا يعتمد على شريكة الحياة إن كانت صالحة فهي تعرف أين تذهب وفي أي اتجاه تسلك ) 
اذا انت تعتبر التلفزيون سلاح ذو حدين وقد حذفت الحد السلبي وتركت الحد الايجابي كذلك الحال في الانترنت فهو سلاح ذو حدين ( والمرأة الصالحة تريد الحد الايجابي ) 
وخصوصا إذا كان الرجل يعطي لنفسه الحق في استعماله في المقابل يمنع الزوجة ( فهنا موضع لابد من الوقوف عليه والتفكر فيه ) 
وخصوصا إذا كانت الفتاة قبل دخول الشريك في حياتها كانت تستعمل الانترنت وبعد دخوله يصدر القرار بالمنع من غير أي مبرر ولا قبول أي تفاهم لعل في فكره ان خطيبته ستدخل عبر القنوات الانترنتية الى مواقع اباحية أو خوفا عليها من الذئاب البشرية والصقور المنتشرة في اجواءه ) فهنا أيضا موضع علينا التفكر فيه لان محوره يدور حول ( الثقة ) 




> فيصل الموضوع هنا أسلوب الطرح، و طريقة تطبيق القرار. خلوني أذكر لكم مثال عن (هل ترضى أن تفتش جوال زوجتك أو تفتش هي جوالك؟) ، و كل الردود كانت لا، هذه سخافة و هذه عدم ثقه و هذه و هذه .. و أقول: لو إستعضنا عن مصطلح تفتش (و الذي هو مصطلح خاطئ هنا)
> بمصطلح آخر مثل تصفح أو مشاهدة ما في جوالها أو جواله، لما كانت هناك أي مشكلة، و الأهم هنا لا تبوق لا تخاف.





مصطلح لا تبوق لا تخاف ( هي بذرة الشك التي تدفع الزوج للتفتيش في جوال زوجته وإن جُمِلّتْ الكلمةُ بكلمة تتصفح )


همسة 
إن كثرة الأوامر من قبل الزوج خصوصا إذا ما صاحبها تعسف وعصبية تورث في نفس الزوجة الكثير من الكراهية والنفور من زوجها وترك في ذاتها شرخا عميقا خصوصا اذا كانت طلباتها في الاطار الشرعي 


تحياتي المحترمة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية شباب

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 
انا مع كلام اختي نوارة الدنيا وكبرياء 
اما عن ردت فعل الخطيب اتجاه الاشتراك في المنتديات او الدخول الى عالم النت 
هو من الشياع المتواجد في المجتمع وهو عدم الاستخدام بصورة لائقه والدخول في 
الشبهات ان لم تكن محرمات وغيرها مما لذ وطاب ؟؟ 
تحياتي لكم وشكرا

----------


## القاضي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا مع كلام اختي نوارة الدنيا وكبرياء
> اما عن ردت فعل الخطيب اتجاه الاشتراك في المنتديات او الدخول الى عالم النت
> هو من الشياع المتواجد في المجتمع وهو عدم الاستخدام بصورة لائقه والدخول في
> الشبهات ان لم تكن محرمات وغيرها مما لذ وطاب ؟؟
> تحياتي لكم وشكرا




وعليكم السلام
إذن ابتدء بنفسك فأنت تدخل منتديات مختلطة كهذا المنتدى فلربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن محرمات ...
كذلك على الاخت نوارة اختصار الطريق وتترك الدخول في هذا العالم لربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن المحرمات وغيرها مما لذ وطاب ؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> وعليكم السلام
> إذن ابتدء بنفسك فأنت تدخل منتديات مختلطة كهذا المنتدى فلربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن محرمات ...
> كذلك على الاخت نوارة اختصار الطريق وتترك الدخول في هذا العالم لربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن المحرمات وغيرها مما لذ وطاب ؟؟
> 
> تحياتي 
> 
> [/right]



السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> وعليكم السلام
> إذن ابتدء بنفسك فأنت تدخل منتديات مختلطة كهذا المنتدى فلربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن محرمات ...
> كذلك على الاخت نوارة اختصار الطريق وتترك الدخول في هذا العالم لربما تقع في الشبهات إن لم تكن المحرمات وغيرها مما لذ وطاب ؟؟
> 
> تحياتي 
> 
> [/right]



بقول لك كلمة وحدة بما انك في اكثر من رد تجاوزت عليا شخصيا 

لو كان منتدى الناصرة مسموح فيه بخاصية الرسائل الخاصة او الاهداءات  وكان open 

ماكنت لقيت عضوية بإسم نوارة الدنيا 

من اهم اسباب استمراري في المنتدى هو يقيني ان هناك من يسهر ليؤمن لي تواجدي هنا 
وهو الاخ شبكة 

ورجاءا رجاءا رجاءا 

ياريت تتجاوز الردود الموجهة للاشخاص وتركز على افكارهم 

ومو من واجبك مصادرة اراء غيرك وفرض رايك عليهم 

شكري وتقديري للجميع

----------


## القاضي

> بقول لك كلمة وحدة بما انك في اكثر من رد تجاوزت عليا شخصيا








> لو كان منتدى الناصرة مسموح فيه بخاصية الرسائل الخاصة او الاهداءات وكان open 
> 
> ماكنت لقيت عضوية بإسم نوارة الدنيا  
> من اهم اسباب استمراري في المنتدى هو يقيني ان هناك من يسهر ليؤمن لي تواجدي هنا 
> وهو الاخ شبكة  
> ورجاءا رجاءا رجاءا  
> ياريت تتجاوز الردود الموجهة للاشخاص وتركز على افكارهم  
> ومو من واجبك مصادرة اراء غيرك وفرض رايك عليهم  
> شكري وتقديري للجميع




أولا لم افرض رأيي على أحد ما 
ثانيا والاهم من ذلك كل ماجئت به من تعقيبات هي تعقيبات فكرية لا شخصية ( حتى على ردكم ) الا مع ردي مع كميل الفضلي جئت بك كضرب مثال وان كان على الوتر الحساس لعلمي أن لا أحد يريد ان يوضع محل شك وظن وعدم الثقة ، فنوارة محل ثقة ولا نوافق من أن تمنع من المشاركة معنا بسبب افتراضي وهو لربما تقع في هاوية الانحراف ( فهذا ظلم واجحاف في حق نوارة وغيرها من المؤمنات الصالحات والتي من المفترض أن لا نضع ولو واحد في المئة أن سوف تكون فريسة 
ثالثا: أحببت أن اوضح أمرا أنكم تعطون لأنفسكم الحرية في المشاركة في حين تحرموها على غيركم ( فأريد أن تجعلوا أنفسكم محل الفتاة حينما تريد المشاركة في المنتدى وغيره من المنتديات المحترمة في ان لديها المناعة والحصانة الايمانية والزوج يرفض )
اختي نوارة
الكثير من الفتيات من يحدون حدوك والكثير منهن محترمات ومحل الثقة ... 
وبهذا الرد التي قدمتيه لي أرى حريتي في التعبير مصادرة أودع هذا المنتدى الذي يريدني أن أحدوا حدوهم واجامل مشرفهم ( وأسألكم برآءة الذمة ) 
"القاضي"

----------


## يوم سعيد

لا شأن لي بآراء الآخرين إذا كان رأيه يمثله شخصياً ويعتقد به دون أن يجد في ابداء رأيه تعالياً على آراء الآخرين وإن كانت الضرورة أحياناً تقتضي الاحتكاك والتلاقح فمن أين لنا الهداية دون أن نتطارح مع بعضنا البعض فدائماً الآراء الذهبية والمقترحات النورانية لا تأتي إلا من خلاصة الحوارات المنطقية ، وكلنا نعلم إن الحوارات كثيراً ما يعتريها الشد والجذب وهذا ديدن الحوار المثالي وأهمية الانفتاح على أفق الآخرين هو أسمى ما نهدف اليه ..؟ 

إلاّ أنه يشترط دائماً وحتى يمتد الحوار وينتهي إلى البناء والتقويم أن لا يكون حواراتنا تستهدف الأشخاص أنفسهم دون الرأي وهذا ما أود التنبيه عليه دائماً في نقاشاتنا الموضوعية حيث اللين والتواضع واحترام الطرف الآخر واحترام الذات هو محور هذا القسم الفكري الذي أؤكد للجميع وأولهم أنا فإن الذي يتجاوز حدوده ويعلن سطوته على اطروحات الآخرين وتبييت النية  في مصادرة الآخر فمصيره التضييق عليه بمعنى إن الشروط الموضوعة سوف لن تخدمه ولن تصب في صالحه وعلينا ثم علينا دائماً الإلتزام بهذه الشروط وأن يكون الود والألفة والإحترام هو محور نقاشاتنا وهذا لا يعني إننا نرفع راية الاستسلام وأن نحيل قضايانا الفكرية الى الجمود وأن نصبغها بالمجاملات الصفراء والمحاباة والشللية وهو من الضروري أن نفرق ولا  نخلط بين هذا وذاك فالمجاملات مرفوضة غير أن اللين في التعامل مع الطرف المعاكس هو ما ننشد إليه وما نتوخى تحقيقه وأن يكون دائماً نقاشاتنا مبنية على الموضوعية وعلى الصراحة الخالية من التجريح والتوضيع فلكل شخص رأيه ومن حقه طرحه بدون خوف على أن يكون هذا الطرح بناءاً وجاداً وخالياً من المس الشخصي حتى نحقق من وراء هذه الحوارات اهدافنا المتوخاة وتعم الفائدة على الجميع وأن تنتهي أيضاً حواراتنا بالود والاحترام والتقدير بعيداً عن التهميش ونفي الرأي الآخر ..؟؟؟


متمنياً للجميع الراحة والمتعة والفائدة وعلى الجميع التعاون في تحقيق أهداف هذا القسم والابتعاد قدر الامكان عن ما يحقن الموضوع ويرفع من حدة الحوارات ..
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## يوم سعيد

لديّ تساؤل دائماً ما يحيلني الى الحيرة فلا أهتدي إلى جواب مثالي وإلى ما يهدئ روع حيرتي وهو هل من الخطورة أن تتعرض الفتاة سواء كانت المتزوجة أو العزباء الى الاعتداء بشكل أو بآخر أو بمعنى أدق أن تكون عرضة للتخريب وللتأثر وأنها باشتراكها في المنتديات بجميع خطوطها سوف تسقط من عين الناس !! لو كان كذلك لما سمحنا لفتياتنا للسفر خارجياً لأغراض الدراسة سواء الجامعات الداخلية أو الخارجية ، ولو كنا نخشى على الفتاة من القيل والقال وأن تتلاعب بها ألسن الدواوين والأسواق والأبواق بسبب دراستها للطب والانتهاء بها موظفة تضطرها ظروف العمل أن تحتك بالرجل لما سمحنا لها وطوّقناها وحجرنا عليها في البيت وبذلك نطبق أفكار الجاهلية التي حكمت على المرأة بين أربعة جدران وهذا يتعارض مع أفكار الإسلام ..؟؟ كذلك ينطبق الحال على مشاركة المرأة سواء المتزوجة منها أو العزباء في المنتديات بحجة إنها سوف تكون في عداد المشبوهات وممن وضع اسمها في القائمة السوداء وأنها حتماً لن تكسب حظاً كبيراً جراء مشاركاتها في المنتديات وانها بذلك سوف تهدم بيتها بأيديها .. وأعتقد أن الموضوع يتعلق بثقافة العصر وتأثره المباشر بالماضي أو أستطيع القول بالتقاليد فما زالت نظرتنا للمرأة أنها تلك الطوفة أو الحيطة الهابطة التي يمكن التسلق عليها وأنها المرأة الناعمة التي لا يحق لها الاصطفاف مع الرجل جنباً إلى جنب وإنه من الخطورة أن تنتقل بنفسها الى مواطن عمل الرجل سواء في المستشفيات أو الشركات الخاصة أو المنتديات المختلطة وأن تلك الأفكار لا شك هي ضد المرأة وأن التعويل عليها والاعتقاد سوف تؤخر المرأة وتضعها في الخلف دائماً ولن تدع لها مجالاً من التقدم خطوة على مقام الرجل فالرجل دائماً هو في المقدمة وإنه على المرأة دائماً احترام هذه النظرة ولا يجوز عليها أن تتعداها أو تكسر حاجزها ..؟؟ وهذه لعمري بحاجة إلى وقفة طويلة لكي نصححها ونطالب بتحرير المرأة من هذا التحجيم وهذا التقزيم وأن النظرة الرمادية والقاتمة للمرأة لم يعد لها وجود ومن حقها أن تكتشف نفسها وأن نمنحها الثقة ولو لمرة واحدة ونتيح لها الفرصة فإذا ما لم تثبت جدارتها فبامكاننا اعادة النظر أما أن نحجزها ونضعها خلف الكواليس ونحبس بين زنازين التقاليد واستضعافها والزج بها في الظلام فهي نظرة بحاجة إلى اعادة نظر ..؟؟؟

تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## القاضي

> لديّ تساؤل دائماً ما يحيلني الى الحيرة فلا أهتدي إلى جواب مثالي وإلى ما يهدئ روع حيرتي وهو هل من الخطورة أن تتعرض الفتاة سواء كانت المتزوجة أو العزباء الى الاعتداء بشكل أو بآخر أو بمعنى أدق أن تكون عرضة للتخريب وللتأثر وأنها باشتراكها في المنتديات بجميع خطوطها سوف تسقط من عين الناس !! لو كان كذلك لما سمحنا لفتياتنا للسفر خارجياً لأغراض الدراسة سواء الجامعات الداخلية أو الخارجية ، ولو كنا نخشى على الفتاة من القيل والقال وأن تتلاعب بها ألسن الدواوين والأسواق والأبواق بسبب دراستها للطب والانتهاء بها موظفة تضطرها ظروف العمل أن تحتك بالرجل لما سمحنا لها وطوّقناها وحجرنا عليها في البيت وبذلك نطبق أفكار الجاهلية التي حكمت على المرأة بين أربعة جدران وهذا يتعارض مع أفكار الإسلام ..؟؟ كذلك ينطبق الحال على مشاركة المرأة سواء المتزوجة منها أو العزباء في المنتديات بحجة إنها سوف تكون في عداد المشبوهات وممن وضع اسمها في القائمة السوداء وأنها حتماً لن تكسب حظاً كبيراً جراء مشاركاتها في المنتديات وانها بذلك سوف تهدم بيتها بأيديها .. وأعتقد أن الموضوع يتعلق بثقافة العصر وتأثره المباشر بالماضي أو أستطيع القول بالتقاليد فما زالت نظرتنا للمرأة أنها تلك الطوفة أو الحيطة الهابطة التي يمكن التسلق عليها وأنها المرأة الناعمة التي لا يحق لها الاصطفاف مع الرجل جنباً إلى جنب وإنه من الخطورة أن تنتقل بنفسها الى مواطن عمل الرجل سواء في المستشفيات أو الشركات الخاصة أو المنتديات المختلطة وأن تلك الأفكار لا شك هي ضد المرأة وأن التعويل عليها والاعتقاد سوف تؤخر المرأة وتضعها في الخلف دائماً ولن تدع لها مجالاً من التقدم خطوة على مقام الرجل فالرجل دائماً هو في المقدمة وإنه على المرأة دائماً احترام هذه النظرة ولا يجوز عليها أن تتعداها أو تكسر حاجزها ..؟؟ وهذه لعمري بحاجة إلى وقفة طويلة لكي نصححها ونطالب بتحرير المرأة من هذا التحجيم وهذا التقزيم وأن النظرة الرمادية والقاتمة للمرأة لم يعد لها وجود ومن حقها أن تكتشف نفسها وأن نمنحها الثقة ولو لمرة واحدة ونتيح لها الفرصة فإذا ما لم تثبت جدارتها فبامكاننا اعادة النظر أما أن نحجزها ونضعها خلف الكواليس ونحبس بين زنازين التقاليد واستضعافها والزج بها في الظلام فهي نظرة بحاجة إلى اعادة نظر ..؟؟؟
> 
> تحياتي
> يوم سعيد



تحية محترمة مشرفنا العزيز ( يوم سعيد ) 
هذا ماكنت أرمي اليه وما أردت توضيحه ( واتهمت بسببه أنني اصادر حرية الاخرين ) كما اتهمت بأن أفكاري شخصية لا فكرية 
أتمنى أن تراجع تعقيباتي عزيزي( يوم سعيد ) 
فأنا لم اتهم احداً ( بعدم الفهم والاستيعاب ولم يكن في محتوى ردودي نوعا من الاستهزاء ) ولم اطلب من أحداً مناقشتي ، ولم أخرج من الموضوع كما خرجوا ، ولم أنسلخ عن رأيي وارميه على غيري ، حتى أساس الموضوع نُسب للقاضي ) 
فأي أدب الحوار هذا عزيزي ( يوم سعيد ) 
وعندما ذكرت كلمتي بسبة ترنح الاقلام يمنة وشمال ( اتهمت حينها انا من اصادر الاراء ، واني ذهبت للشخصنة )  
أسفي يوم سعيد أن لا أكون عندكم سعيداً وأسفي عندما يكون مشرفا أكن له الاحترام والتقدير وجئت به على ضرب المثال لا الشخصنة حتى تتفتح العيون وتزال الغشاوة الجاهلية والنظرة المقيتة للمرأة 
كيف تحللون لأنفسكم المشاركة يابنات حواء وتحرمن على الاخريات من جنسكم الدخول ( فهل انتن محل الثقة وغيركن ليس في محلها )  
أسفي يوم سعيد ( تمنيت احاكي كلماتك الواقعية ولكن لا أجد لها في هذا المكان من جدوى ( خصوصا إذا كنا في بيئة منغلقة تنظر الى هذه الفتاة نظرات مقيتة حجزها مابين جدران أربع بين الأمر والنهي ، نسلب منها كل ثقة ) لا أعلم هل أعيش في شبكة الناصرة هذه البئية الذي لم يأتي أحداً ليزيلها وينظفها من الافكار البالية التي تسيطر على عقول البعض )  
لا أريد أن اكثر من الكلام حتى لا اتهم مثل ما اتهمت وبالتالي تؤول عضويتي للتوقيف والسبب أني ادافع عن حقوق تلك المرأة المسكينة المظلومة 
أدفع عنها حجبات الظلام التي يريد البعض أن يرميها في تلك الحجباب  
تحياتي واحترامي لأمثالك ( يوم سعيد ) 
أشم رائحة الامة الوسطية في فكرك ( يوم سعيد ) 
كأنك تتحدث عما في خاطري ( يوم سعيد ) 
أسعد الله أيامك 
وكثر الله أمثالك  
ولكن يؤسفني أن لا أرى بعد هذا اليوم ( يوم سعيد ) 
يؤسفني أن ارحل عن هذه الشبكة التي وجدتها بيتي الثاني

----------


## علي pt

> تحت المراقبة ( الا يعد هذا تخلفا عزيزي تأبط شراً )



من متى صار اسمه تأبط شرا : علمنا به من أول مادخلنا المنتدى تأبط بودرة !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أولا
وبصراحة ..
كرهت الموضوع من النقاشات اللي اشوفها

كل يوم ادخل واشوف المستجدات لوين توصل ،،

وكنت مستغرب من عدم تدخل / أخي يوم سعيد
يصراحة ما صار نقاش ،، لأن النقاش يحتاج إلى أدلة ولا أحد ذكر أي دليل
كل واحد يبغى يثبت رأيه ،، لكن لا وجود لدليل قاطع ..


الشي الثاني في تطاولات على أعضاء
وكن ساكت وصابر


لكن اقتباسي للأسف - مايرضي الجميع
ماكنت ودي أشهر أو اعلن ..
لكن ودي انا الموضوع يوقف لهذا الحد وكفى ..

أرجو من الجميع
قبول رأيي بأن
يصلو على النبي ويسكرو الموضوع

لا أقصد بذلك الذم بالموضوع
ولكن تحديد نقطة النقاش
واتباع قيم عالية للنقاش

مع احترامي للجميع

أخوكم/ المقل : علي
وكل عام والجميع بخير
متباركين بالمولد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

: تم إغلاق الموضوع ،، من قبل الادارة

----------

